# Omegle.



## StachuK1992 (Sep 5, 2009)

At Omegle.com, one has the chance to talk to complete strangers on the internet. These conversations last from as long as 5 seconds to hours, and the topics discussed are just as vast. Recently, I've used Omegle to push Badmephisto's Beginner's tutorial, if they are competent.

I was wondering if anyone else here Omegle'd, and what y'all's thoughts are on the matter.

Be warned. If you go into a chat, expect the worst. Most people there are alright, but yes, there are creeps. It's called the internet.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 5, 2009)

Id say around a third are from 4chan.

/b/ loves omegle.

Youll encounter lots of memes, like abra uses teleport.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 5, 2009)

It didn't affect enemy Pidgeotto!

I went on Omegle once, it wasn't my thing.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 5, 2009)

I just tried it:


> Stranger: asl?
> Stranger: hey
> You: What?
> Stranger: f/m?
> ...



Not very entertaining.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 5, 2009)

fanwuq. yeah. a lot of conversations go like that, so if I see anyone ask 'asl', I just disconnect.
However, some conversations last a while, and a pretty fun


----------



## (X) (Sep 5, 2009)

It's addicting, but you're wrong most are idiots a few are nice.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 5, 2009)

I tried it out for fun.

The first 4 conversations were roughly the same.

This was the last one.

"Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: m f
You: Does it matter?
Your conversational partner has disconnected."

I think I can find better things to do.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 5, 2009)

I think it would be kinda funny if one of us had a conversation with another cuber


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ha. I've checked in about every conversation. I just mention cubing once or twice, try to get them hooked


----------



## Nuceria (Sep 5, 2009)

Anybody try it that lives in oregon?


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 6, 2009)

Just had a conversation with someone who still has the original 1985 cube and has a collection of about 25 cubes. The only one he can't solve is his 4x4.


----------



## Asheboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Aha. My first convo was:

"Stranger: Im looking for girls to send me pics of there tits"

But after that, they have been good.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 6, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> Aha. My first convo was:
> 
> "Stranger: Im looking for girls to send me pics of there tits"
> 
> But after that, they have been good.



Dude, tmi.


----------



## beingforitself (Sep 6, 2009)

Stranger: heyy
You: what is your 4x4x4 time?
Stranger: what?
You: average of 12 ideally, average of 5 is fine too
Stranger: i have no clue what u r talking about
You: i am asking very politely for your 4x4x4 average
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Useless.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 6, 2009)

Omegle is where the name "triangular francisco method" comes from.

So it can be pretty cool. But you have to be patient a bit... don't expect that the first person you talk to is going to just be there to talk about cubing.


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 6, 2009)

beingforitself said:


> Stranger: heyy
> You: what is your 4x4x4 time?
> Stranger: what?
> You: average of 12 ideally, average of 5 is fine too
> ...





Stachuk1992 said:


> complete strangers




The idea of this kind of chat is nice. I tried it once but I guess we were both shy... hahaha. I'll try again soon.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 6, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Omegle is where the name "triangular francisco method" comes from.


Explain?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 6, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Omegle is where the name "triangular francisco method" comes from.
> ...



The first post of the TFM topic had a short quote that was the origin of the method's name. I don't remember if I mentioned it or not, but that quote was from a chat someone I know did on Omegle.


----------



## V-te (Sep 7, 2009)

You: Bonjour
Stranger: Aloha
You: Comment ca va?
You: Tu ici?
Stranger: i dont speak the language of love
Stranger: good bye


Lol. Awesome!! I think we should post our convos here (just an idea)


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 7, 2009)

First convo:

Stranger: MY GIRL WANTS TO PARTY ALL THE TIME PARTY ALL THE TIME PARTY ALL THE TIIIMEE
You: cool
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

LOL


----------



## andatude (Sep 7, 2009)

Stranger: aka
You: hello there
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


Super!


----------



## V-te (Sep 7, 2009)

This one was too funny, I had to post it.

Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: Rawr!
You: ?
Stranger: what
Stranger: this is getting horrible
You: No it's not... =/
Stranger: this site keeps hooking me up w grabasstic pieces of *amphibian *****
You: *You mean Reptilian?*

Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Rikane (Sep 7, 2009)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: hy
You: Hello.
Stranger: m/l??
You: Sorry, what?
Stranger: male/female ??
You: Oh, I'm a guy.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

I think I have a new favouite past time.


----------



## Faz (Sep 7, 2009)

You: hi
Stranger: hi
You: sry
Stranger: its ok
You: what method do u use
You: fridrich?
You: lbl?
You: whats ure avg
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Stranger: hi
You: hi
Stranger: how are you?
You: whats ure avg for 4x4
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2009)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: hey
Stranger: hi
You: do you like rubik's cubes?
Stranger: never try one
You have disconnected.

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: hi
You: hey
Stranger: from?
You: do you like puzzles?
You: im from aus
Stranger: not really
You have disconnected.

im so harsh


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 7, 2009)

Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: yo
Stranger: what up ni**er
You: haha ni**er to you
Stranger: what?
You: w/e go and solve a rubik's cube
Stranger: i dont own ome
Stranger: one
You: shame, they are fun
Stranger: not really
You: well I like them a lot
Stranger: ok nerd
You: yep
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


another one > 

Stranger: hi
You: hi
Stranger: hi
You: hi
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Faz (Sep 7, 2009)

Use the edit button in the bottom right corner of your post to edit your post.


----------



## V-te (Sep 7, 2009)

Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: hey
You: Hey
Stranger: r u a girl
Stranger: ??
You: I'm a cop
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 7, 2009)

this is actually pretty addictive. Nearly everyone I chat to 'knows' someone that can solve a cube.


----------



## Logan (Sep 7, 2009)

This is how mine went.


> Connecting to server...
> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
> You: hi
> ...


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 7, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> fanwuq. yeah. a lot of conversations go like that, so if I see anyone ask 'asl', I just disconnect.
> However, some conversations last a while, and a pretty fun



Really? What's so bad about someone asking asl?
I just got on twice and both times the person asked asl. 
First time, it was some Indian kid who sucks at geometry. I had to explain to him what is a parallelogram and we somehow actually had a long conversation. 
My answers to asl:
3x3x3
3x3x3
3x3x3
name? Reg Narts (stranger backwards) Surprisingly he did not pick that up.
After that we discussed math for a while.

2nd time:
Stranger: asl?
You: 11 f USA
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Conclusion: no need to fear the asl. At first I didn't know what it meant; I looked it up on google and it means American Sign Language.

Edit:
Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: hi
You: asl?
Stranger: what´s the hole word of it? I forgot it.
You: american sign language
Stranger: thank you.
You: you should learn it. It's fun to mess with people like that
Stranger: haha, I'm gonna try it . 
Stranger: how are you?
You: good
You: you?
Stranger: fine.
You: do you like Rubik's cubes?
Stranger: but I'm not good in it.
You: can you solve it?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 7, 2009)

haha so far the first convo ive been in is pretty cool , hes german who can speak english, and he or she i guess seems pretty cool we have talked about quite a bit, from music to significant others to language


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 7, 2009)

hah, this is brilliant.

Stranger: hi
You: hi
Stranger: from
You: uk
You: you?
Stranger: pakistan
Stranger: age
You: 21
You: can you solve a rubik's cube?
Stranger: whats that

oh dear.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Sep 7, 2009)

Just had a great one, here it is:

Stranger: DAMNIT JIM, I'M A DOCTOR NOT AN ACRONYM
You: lawl
Stranger: GQMF?
You: si senor
Stranger: for realises?!
Stranger: **realsies.
You: hey do you like rubik's cubes
Stranger: i do indeed like rubik's cubes.
You: fantastic. me too
Stranger: yay? aha.
You: can you solve?
Stranger: oh hell no. i'm terrible at them. i love trying..
Stranger: and then going on the internet and cheating.
You: its not cheating tho
You: the only cheating is peeling off the stickers.....BAD
Stranger: you will be happy to know then that i have never peeled of the stickers.
Stranger: girl scout promise.
You: lawl
You: if you want to cheat without damaging the cube, take it apart
Stranger: hmm, there's a possibility.
Stranger: and how the hell did i get a mosquito bite on my foot?!
Stranger: sorry, random but it itches.
You: i have those too
You: it seems like everyone on here wants hot ladies
Stranger: lmao i know right?
You: i try to rickroll them
Stranger: whenever i get the 'm or f?' question i answer 'trannie' just to **** with them.
Stranger: or hermaphrodite works too.
You: lol nice
Stranger: and act like i'm all offended they didn't include it in their options lol.
You: haha if you play along until the end it pisses them off more
Stranger: lol i'll have to try that next time.
Stranger: but i gotta go now, dear stranger. live long and prosper!


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 7, 2009)

Stranger: Hello
You: Hey
Stranger: how's it going?
You: No way! Someone who doesn't want to pork me.
You: I'm great thank you.
Stranger: Yah, were not all *******s 
You: HEY M/F?
You: I WANT TO GET LAID
You: ON A COMPUTER
You: lol
Stranger: Lol
Stranger: Seriously, its so weak
You: Agreed.
Stranger: I had this one person tell me she was a porn star
You: Random question this most likely isn't true, but are you from speedsolving.com?
Stranger: such crap
Stranger: Nope, I'm not
You: Okay lol.
Stranger: Your right, very random haha
You: Cuz there's a thread there
You: Advertising this
You: And most people there are not *******s
You: Lol...
You: This is amusing
Stranger: hehe never heard of speed solving
Stranger: I saw this on reddit
You: Yeah most people haven't
You: But the members there
You: Are lame lol
You: They all join the chats
You: and the first thing they ask
You: is this
You: "Do you solve Rubik's cubes?"
You: LOL
Stranger: Lol
You: That's what teh forum is about lol....
You: Yeah I'm a dork
You: Whatever
You: =P
Stranger: A couple of my friends were addicted to solving rubiks cubes
You: O cool lol
Stranger: Hey its all good, I'm a geek
You: I speed solve
You: I've been for 2 years
Stranger: What's your quickest time?
You: 9.70
You: =P
Stranger: Seconds!?
You: Yessir =P
You: hahahahahaha
Stranger: Yowza
You: I average 16 though
Stranger: That's pretty quick
You: Yeah thousands of solves lol
Stranger: My friends did it in a minute and a half haha
You: Hahahaha
You: Okay g2g
You: Nice chatting
Stranger: Likewise
Stranger: Have fun
You: =]

This is AWESOME


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 7, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> This is AWESOME


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 7, 2009)

This was lame, they didn't type for like 10 minutes so I had to keep saying things:

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: hi
You: can you solve a rubik's cube?
Stranger: yep...
You: really?
Stranger: yep...
You: what is your PB?
You: Average of 5?
You: of 12?
Stranger: PB?
You: Personal Best
Stranger: hmm... don't know
You: what method do you use?
Stranger: why ?
You: cause i use Roux 
Stranger: okey..
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 7, 2009)

lmao hahaha lame


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 7, 2009)

i got a good person to talk to lol

You: hi
Stranger: hi 
Stranger: so whats going on
You: not much just read a bout this on a forum
You: so i thought id check it out
Stranger: its quite funny to chat to a random person from all over the world you dont know
You: lol yea?
You: ive read some conversations that i thought were funny
Stranger: yes
You: most of them nd up with the other person disconnecting
You: after asking for asl 
Stranger: yes thats true, because most persons want to date someone. since they fail to in real life^^ but: Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: lol yea, ive yet to see why people think they can get a date on her, i mean for one this is a random stranger you dont know, and two the persons somewhere in the world so why bother
Stranger: absolutely. the chance that one finds his/her love here is about zero.
You: no kidding, i think the saying that theres someone out there for every one is true
You: however finding it on a site like this is just pure ludacris
Stranger: yeah 
//-------------------------------------------//

You: do you like rubiks cubes or puzzles of the like?
Stranger: well , i never had the patience for that 
You: lol i did i learned how to solve it because i didnt like it beating me lol
Stranger: lol
Stranger: so how long does it take?
You: hmm i was getting down to around 30 seconds
Stranger: Oo
You: i havnt timed myself in a while
Stranger: wow
You: lol
Stranger: you must be a rubiks cube professional lol
You: lol thats nothing people can do it in 10 seconds
Stranger: i guess i would need hours
Stranger: ^^
You: lol once you learned you could do it in less than 10 minutes i guarantee it
Stranger: how can you learn logic and visual thinking? 
You: wat do yo mean
You: gah stupid keyboard
You: what*
Stranger: i mean to me it seems like for a rubik cube you need abilities (logicla and visual thinking) you can not really train or have an affect on. i rather think these are more "inherent" abilities. but maybe i am wrong, im no scientist 
You: lol well logic i would think you could learn through experience, however the cube actually takes a surprisingly lack of logic. its really just memorizing 'algorithms', which are basically a set of moves to preform that affect a certain portion of the cube
Stranger: oh well i didnt know that
Stranger: hmm now i feel the urge to solve a rubiks cube^^
You: i mean thats just with the way people begin to learn to solve the cube, there are other ways to solve the cube, that require some logic, those are what we refer to as blockbuilding methods, where instead of using algorithms to place peices together, we place the pieces together through intuitive moves.
You: lol you should learn, and if you end up getting into speedsolving be aware its extremly addictive
You: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=609nhVzg-5Q&feature=channel_page actually theres a really good youtube tutorial
Stranger: cool, thanks!
You: lol no problem, im always glad to see new people get into cubing
You: lol
You: and then this there is a forum for solving the cube, focused on solving it as fast as you can, 
You: http://www.speedsolving.com/
Stranger: well if i have the time to chat with a random stranger i should also find the time to learn how to solve a rubiks cube  its funny because i tried several times and failed miserably  im motivated now


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 7, 2009)

My my this is fun. I remember my friend showing it to me a while back but I didn't use it for very long.

I've had a bunch of awesome ones, but this is my favourite.

http://docs.google.com/View?id=df79p7b3_75cvd3x2dh

It's kind of long so I didn't want to post it directly.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 7, 2009)

Stranger: how goes thy day?
You: may it go well, young grasshopper
Stranger: has the day not started for you yet master?
You: it's just ended, young grasshopper
Stranger: where is this land where the middle of my day is the end of your day?
You: that, my friend, is a secret to which only sensei ko'ichimura know the answer
You: that's me, btw
Stranger: i kinda guessed
Stranger: how very sad that i will never know
You: you will grow up, young grasshopper
You: sometime, you will understand
Stranger: i hope that day comes soon, sensei. i will eagerly await it.
You: you have already done the first step, grasshopper
Stranger: please inform me of what i have done, so that i may continue.
Stranger: or can i not know?
You: you shall be able to continue your journey when you understand your past, grasshopper
Stranger: the past is something that i do not wish to explore or understand, sensei
You: then you shall never be able to continue your quest
Stranger: is there not another way to accomplish my mission?
You: no, there isn't
Stranger: then i am afraid i must depart.
You: someday you will learn, grasshopper
Stranger: yes, sensei
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

That was the nicest conversation I've had in a while


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 7, 2009)

my latest omegle adventure included me being propositioned by a 12 year old welsh boy.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 7, 2009)

Justin's Signature:

"The other Canadian."

I like the signature, but...

Who's *the* Canadian? xD


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 7, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Justin's Signature:
> 
> "The other Canadian."
> 
> ...



The Canadian is Dave  Bryan, Tyson, and Dave know the story 

I take it back, this is my favourite.

http://docs.google.com/View?id=df79p7b3_76dfv5dx63

This one was awesome because the guy actually went along with it. Afterward we had a very nice (real) conversation


----------



## Toad (Sep 7, 2009)

You: you seen omegle plus?
Stranger: no. what is tha?
Stranger: you have to pay or something?
You: it's free trial
You: but you can crack it
Stranger: what thee
Stranger: are you forserious?
Stranger: how is it?
You: it like stores info you've got from people you've spoken to before
You: it's really clever
You: I'll link you
You: http://tiny.cc/N4eXR
Stranger: you are lying
Stranger: lol is this a shock website
You: lol why would I lie about that?
Stranger: because ive been fooled before
You: seriously
You: I can see that I've never spoken to you before
You: but you've spoken to 2 other plus users
You: in the last month
Stranger: hahahha
Stranger: i wouldnt know
You: that's what it says
You: lol
Stranger: if i see a penis i will hate you forever
You: what?
Stranger: i havent looked at the link before
Stranger: or yet
Stranger: hold on
You: lol yeh
You: seriously it's good lol
You: well it's alrite
You: quite funny
You: I once spoke to the same person again
You: was funny
You: cos it's so rare
Stranger: if its a virus ill cry
You: lol how could it be
You: I have a mac
Stranger: iono
You: what?
Stranger: f**king rick roll
Stranger: i hate you


----------



## piemaster (Sep 7, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> fanwuq. yeah. a lot of conversations go like that, so if I see anyone ask 'asl', I just disconnect.
> However, some conversations last a while, and a pretty fun



What's asl?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 7, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq. yeah. a lot of conversations go like that, so if I see anyone ask 'asl', I just disconnect.
> ...


age.
sex. (gender)
land.

Stranger:asl?
You: 17/M/USA, u?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 8, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > What's asl?
> ...



I'm pretty sure it's supposed to mean location. 
But whatever, same thing.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 8, 2009)

not american sign language?


----------



## Pr3miuM (Sep 8, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



I actually thought it was:

- Age .
- Sex (Gender).
- Location.

I tried omegle before in the past. Tonight on my very first conversation.. I met someone I was able to talk to for a couple of hours!  It can be quite fun and usefull if you want to kill some time.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 8, 2009)

Pr3miuM said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > piemaster said:
> ...



ninja'd.



Anthony said:


> I'm pretty sure it's supposed to mean location.
> But whatever, same thing.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 8, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> You: you seen omegle plus?
> Stranger: no. what is tha?
> Stranger: you have to pay or something?
> You: it's free trial
> ...



Dude, you're so mean.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 8, 2009)

Stranger: Hey
You: I love you.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

apparently being nice won't work.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 8, 2009)

Connecting to server...

Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!

You: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=609nhVzg-5Q&feature=channel_page

Stranger: whats that?

You: How to sovle a Rubik's Cube

You: 

Stranger: hahahaha

Stranger: that's a great opener.

You: yup

You: haha

You: It's fun

Stranger: where ya from?

You: USA. u?

Stranger: same. state?

You: PA. u?

Stranger: ME

You: cool

Stranger: back atcha:]

You: 

You: so, what's up?

Stranger: hmm, i'm procrastinating. i should be doing homework.

You: same

You: damn Physics II

You: rawr

Stranger: haha. microeconomics.

Stranger: blahhh

You: You in High School?

Stranger: yepp

You: cool

Stranger: are you?

You: yep. senior year

Stranger: same

You: nice!

Stranger: how old are you?

You: 17.

You: similarities galore

You: haha

Stranger: haha, yeah, i am too.

Stranger: crazzzzy.

You: hmm...but you can't solve a Rubik's Cube, sooo....

You: 

Stranger: you win!

You: lol

You: You should give it a try

You: I learned how like 2 years ago

Stranger: i'll have to buy one first.

You: and now I can solve one in like 25 seconds

Stranger: wow, impressive.

Stranger: PROPS.

You: haha. that's nothing. There's people that can do it in like 10 seconds

Stranger: and those are the people who have nothing better to do 

Stranger: haha

You: nah. they're actually pretty cool

You: there are forums and stuff

You: like SpeedSolving.com

You: I've met quite a few "cubers"

Stranger: hahaha. the elite few.

You: nah. there are quite a bit. over 2000 that have officially competed last time I checked

You: worldcubeassociation.org

You: they have official competitions all over the world


________________________

Connecting to server...

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!

You: hey. 

Stranger: pay attention

You: I like to solve Rubik's Cubes blindfolded

Stranger: i say don't be a slave to your lust. like a stupid ***** you are lead to it by the collar. fight it. gain control. be free. by conquering your lust, you gain victory over the wrong that has plagued us all, the root of all evil.

Stranger: NOMy

You: Do you like to solve Rubik's Cubes blindfolded?

Stranger: we are at war. choose a side. today i present u with mine


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 8, 2009)

As it turns out, most people don't immediately think of cubing when you ask them if they do salvia...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 8, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> As it turns out, most people don't immediately think of cubing when you ask them if they do salvia...



I think of cubing when you ask me if I do salvia *hides bong*


----------



## anythingtwisty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ahaha I just had a great one:
Stranger: hi
You: hi
Stranger: hello
You: that is also a greeting
Stranger: ya
You: two greetings are generally not needed in modern society
Stranger: ummm ok
You: not ok
Stranger: ya
You: in ancient egypt
You: people were slaughtered for that act
You: no joke
Stranger: well i am from the usa
Stranger: and we dont
Stranger: so ya
You: where in the USA
Stranger: ohio
You: it is quite different in new mexico
Stranger: ya
Stranger: must be
You: last week a man went missing after hanging up on the phone without saying goodbye
You: it is suspected that the police have him in their salutation cell
You: no water or anything
Stranger: thats messd up
You: says you
Stranger: ya
You: but what if it happened to you
Stranger: says me
You: someone hung up on you?
Stranger: so
You: you wouldnt want to kidnap them?
You: weirdo
Stranger: what the helll
Your conversational partner has disconnected


----------



## Forte (Sep 8, 2009)

Yalow said:


> You: Someone doth hath walketh awayth with ith!



Nice Olde English, Justin


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 8, 2009)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: hey!
You: hey
Stranger: what's your purpose?
You: to solve a rubik's cube faster
Stranger: you can do it at all?
You: yes
Stranger: damn. that alone is impressive
Stranger: howlong does it take you now?
You: I'm averaging about 25 seconds
Stranger: insane. how is that even possible?
You: I practice a lot
You: I can also do it blindfolded
Stranger: lies!
You: it's true
Stranger: well obviously you have to see it first, right?
You: yes, I memorise the cube, then solve it with the blindfold on
Stranger: that's completely messed up
Stranger: what else can you do?
You: it's pretty insane huh?
Stranger: it really is
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 8, 2009)

this is rather fun 

Stranger: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Stranger: ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
Stranger: llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
Stranger: HA
Stranger: Got em all the same length and everything.
Stranger: 
You: hah!
You: so, what's your PB avg12?
You: for 3x3
Stranger: I'd love to tell you that information.
Stranger: But it's classified.
You: oh ok
Stranger: Due to me not knowing what the hell that is. 
You: is it sub13?
Stranger: Probably not.
You: ok cool
You: what method?
You: Fridrich, LBL, Roux...or do you just use Petrus 
Stranger: AH
Stranger: Fridrich.
You: cool
You: me too
Stranger: Though I have succeeded using the Petrus method.
You: niiiice
You: you have no idea what I'm talking about, do you?
Stranger: Awesome.
Stranger: Rubik's cubes?
You: LOL
You: yup
Stranger: 
Stranger: I know what the methods are called.
Stranger: Had no idea what the PB avg12 or sub13 garble was about.
You: are you from the speedsolving forum?
You: PB avg12= personal best average of 12 solves
You: sub13= under 13 seconds
Stranger: Speedsolving forum you say.
Stranger: No.
Stranger: And I couldn't solve a rubiks cube in anywhere near that sort of time to save my life.
You: 
You: cubes for life, b*tch


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 8, 2009)

Stranger: i liek candy
You: really? how about lollipops
Stranger: yup
You: then suck it
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 8, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> You: cubes for life, b*tch


LOL


Forte said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > You: Someone doth hath walketh awayth with ith!
> ...


Why yes, I be rather skilled in the art of linguistics.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 8, 2009)

My favorite thus far

You: Pikachu I choose you!
Stranger: PIKA!!!
Stranger: CHUUUU
You: pika pika pikachu!
You: PIKAAAAAAA-CHUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: Pikaaaaa~
You: *gets shocked*
Stranger: Pikaapika
You: Pikachu!!
Stranger: Chu
You: pika~!
Stranger: Pika pika pikachuuuu
You: CHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: *faints*
You: *victory music*
You: *pikachu gains 243 EXP*


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: hello
You: hello 
Stranger: AMUSE ME!
You: NO U
You: xD
You: so mr. stranger
You: is your last name danger?
Stranger: no, that is my middle name. my last name is sharpleftturn
You: lol ohhh i shouldve guesed
You: well whats your RA?
Stranger: RA question mark
You: record average duh
You: every person who knows anything about a certain square twisty puzzle knows what RA is
Stranger: if what you are refering to is infact the ever bastarding rubics cube, then i hate rubics cubes
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Stranger: 24/m/canada
You: you fogot something
You: ill go ahead and add it on for you k?
You: 24/m/canada/desperate
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 8, 2009)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: can you solve the rubik's cube?
Stranger: hey
Stranger: hã?
You: ?
Stranger: from?
You: Erno Rubik?
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: heyy
You: im going to ask you a question
You: ok?
Stranger: yea
You: and i want you to respond
You: without any prejudice or anything
You: ok?
Stranger: yea
You: ...can you solve a rubik's cube?
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 8, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> You: nah. there are quite a bit. over 2000 that have officially competed last time I checked



Check again, the number's much higher.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 8, 2009)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: hi
You: do you do parkour?
Stranger: yup
Stranger: what that
You: The economics of physics
Stranger: oh yeah man
Stranger: im like a lttle nerdy so yeahh
Stranger: to be honset im only on here for a relationship...
You: If you know some physics, you can get relationships.
Stranger: are you hot... im hot
You: Temperature is the average kinetic energy of atoms
Stranger: that great.. i MEAN attractive
You: Gravity is an attractive force, but with parkour, you defy gravity
Stranger: listen. stop talking about your physics formulas or watever, im here for a relationship, not a physics lesson!
Stranger: =]
You: What's the relationship between cosine and tangent?
Stranger: sex
You: sin/cos=tan, you fail
Stranger: fail, i always come
Stranger: out on top
You: In physics, buoyancy (pronounced /ˈbɔɪ.ənsi/) is the upward force that keeps things afloat. The net upward buoyancy force is equal to the magnitude of the weight of fluid displaced by the body. This force enables the object to float or at least seem lighter.
Stranger: ahh you are obviously a virgin then
You: Jesus may walk on water, but David Belle can swim through land
Stranger: thats a yes
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Connecting to server...
> Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
> ...



Ugh, that contains so much win I don't know where to start.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 8, 2009)

I used some lines from DBZ Abridged episode 2 

You: hey
Stranger: hey
You: mind if I ask you something?
Stranger: sure
You: you're not human either, right?
Stranger: no of course not
You: and you have green skin, right?
Stranger: hell i dont even know what gender i am
You: ...and you came from an egg, right?
Stranger: yes..
You: are you...
You: are you...a Yoshi??
Stranger: ...yes
You: can...can I ride you?
Stranger: yea
You: weeeee
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## V-te (Sep 8, 2009)

Stranger: hi
You: hi
Stranger: live?
You: Yup. and will continue to do so until age 89 i hope
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 8, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I used some lines from DBZ Abridged episode 2
> 
> You: hey
> Stranger: hey
> ...



XD This is the reason I love Omegle. So hilarious.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 8, 2009)

My first one went something like

Stranger: hi, find the derivative of f(x) sin(x)
You: 3x3 avg?
You: um i duno calc fails me um sin?
Stranger: no wats 3x3
You: a rubik's cube
Stranger: learn to derive
You have disconected.


----------



## V-te (Sep 8, 2009)

Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: hi
You: Disconnected......
Stranger: diconnected too
You: Really?
Stranger: yea
Stranger: i think so
You: Why?
Stranger: i dunno
Stranger: becos u hvnt mention ur asl?
You: Oh wait are you an F?
Stranger: i ask first
You: Well Im an M
Stranger: yes im an F
Stranger: why then
Stranger: want to disconnect?
You: I don't
You: Usually that happens after asl is given
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Grrr.. lol


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmm this one was stupid.

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: howdy
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 8, 2009)

I loled at every single one Waffle posted.


----------



## Nykjær (Sep 8, 2009)

What the? What is wrong with these people?

Stranger: hey
You: Hey.
You: Interesting site.
You: Do you use it a lot?
Stranger: no
Stranger: im a omegle virgin
You: So am i...
Stranger: but not anymore
You: A great place for me to learn some english, but i don't really see the purpours for the wider population...
You: purpose
Stranger: where u from?
You: Denmark
You: You?
Stranger: hahahah
Stranger: danish
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

It's getting better:

You: Hey
Stranger: hi
You: Im getting a little confused by this Omegle thing.. Everybody disconnects quick... What do you use it for?
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## shelley (Sep 8, 2009)

I just get on and spam lines from Don Hertzfeldt's Rejected until they get confused and leave.

Tuesday's coming. Did you bring your coat?


----------



## patr10t47 (Sep 8, 2009)

love omegle was how i found this site


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 8, 2009)

patr10t47 said:


> love omegle was how i found this site


are you german? wait haha are you the turkey guy.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 8, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> patr10t47 said:
> 
> 
> > love omegle was how i found this site
> ...



You mean there are other cubers from my country in this forum!?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 8, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > patr10t47 said:
> ...


i dont know but i did talk to a guy from turkey on omegle who i think i got into solving the cube and at the end we exchanged what country we were from and i made a US crack about being a patriot so i thought maybe thats him

but nitocran id recommend you staying away from the hungarians because theyll eat you...


----------



## Forte (Sep 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> You: do you do parkour?
> Stranger: yup
> Stranger: what that
> You: *The economics of physics*






Inf3rn0 said:


> Stranger: hi, find the derivative of f(x) sin(x)
> You: 3x3 avg?
> You: um i duno calc fails me um sin?
> Stranger: no wats 3x3
> ...



Differentiate!!!!!!! Also, f'(x)=cos(x).

I thought that a little xkcd influence might be helpful


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm testing my theory that as soon as the cube is mentioned, people disconnect. So far:

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: hey, how are you doing>
Stranger: fine thanks
You: thats good
Stranger: and you?
You: umm, ive been better, i broke my finger a little while ago
Stranger: for real?
You: mhmm, my left ring finger
You: now i cant get married  lol
Stranger: how come?
You: playing football
Stranger: cant the doctor fix it?
You: not really, they just put it in a brace thing, and wait for it to heal
You: 3-4 weeks
You: which sucks, because i cant cube anymore
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 8, 2009)

You: i am a professor on a secret laboratorium, and something weird happened with the mutants we were experimenting with. now a shitload of mutants is walking around through my house... YOU GOTTA HELP ME DUDE!
Stranger: hey there
Stranger: OK
Stranger: let me get my pokeballs
Stranger: do you want one?
You: yes please
You: i think they're pikachu's
You: omg they're zapping me...
Stranger: mutant pikachus??? OMG
Stranger: stay alive i will be there in no time
Stranger: go charmander!
Stranger: flame those ****ers to death!
You: no, use a diglett!!
Stranger: kind of hard, its a house
Stranger: and since the mutants are on the third floor, he cant move around
You: 4th floor
Stranger: oh ****
Stranger: charmander turned them to ash
You: holy sh*t
You: you got an oddish?
Stranger: nope
Stranger: ran out
You: bulbasaur?
You: ANY GRASS TYPES?
Stranger: yeas
Stranger: ivysaur
You: great
You: clone 'em
Stranger: *60 ivysaurs*
Stranger: oh no! charmander has become gay!
Stranger: he is raping the ivyS!
You: omg noway!
Stranger: yes
You: he rapes 60 ivys on his own?
You: dayum
Stranger: yeaah
Stranger: he has an ultra flame cock
Stranger: its AMAZING
You: lol
Stranger: he barely moves
Stranger: so, should we run?
You: yeah
You: unless you have a (straight) mewtwo/articuno
Stranger: do u have a birdpokemon
You: not anymore
Stranger: in your index?
You: the pikacreeps zapped it, i can't use it anymore
Stranger: mother****ers!
Stranger: go mewto!
You: omg, you zapped almost all of them
You: there's only 2 left
You: OMG THEY'RE GETTING CLOSE TO ME
Stranger: mewto! violent anal rape, NOW!
You: only one left
Stranger: argh
Stranger: theres only one thing left to do
You: masterball
Stranger: i will deploy my last pokemon
Stranger: go ronald mcdonald!
Stranger: SUPERSIZE THEM!
You: omg, noway, he's not very effective to electric creeps
Stranger: he is
Stranger: just look
Stranger: ronald, give them a big tasty menu WITHOUT BACON
Stranger: hahahha look how he is suffering
You: omg, it's pulling my leg, the pikacreep
You: it's trying to decide
You: between the big tasty and my leg
You: *please choose the big tasty*
Stranger: *kick in the face*
You: omg, thank you so much!
You: that was so close!
You: how can i ever thank you?\
Stranger: i can think of something
Stranger: muahahahha
Stranger: no just kidding
You: does that involve a gay charmander?
Stranger: more than you can imagine
Stranger: lets continue our experiment in my secret lab
You: thanks, mine is a mess right now
You: i guess we'll have to mutate ekans now...
Stranger: no we wont
Stranger: too dangerous
You: rattata?
Stranger: good idea
You: wait, a magikarp 
Stranger: BOTH 
You: good idea
Stranger: ok, lets taKE THe ratata's dna and put it into the magikarp??
You: okay
You: omg it turned into...
You: a magic rattata :/
Stranger: thats boring!
You: lets try to evolve it anyway
Stranger: nah
You: maybe it turns into a dragonrat
Stranger: lets just put it in the bin
You: fair enough
Stranger: omg!
Stranger: it ate some of my nachos!
You: omg kill it
You: shall i send you my swiss army knife?
Stranger: nope
Stranger: dont need it
Stranger: i have an AK47 right here
Stranger: *bangbangbangbangbangbangbangbangbang*
Stranger: its completely gangabanged now
Stranger: ew
Stranger: barack obama is coming out of its hole :S
You: o now
Stranger: what now?
You: um
You: spray some silicone kit into his eyes
You: that'll do
You: did it work?
Stranger: nope
You: argh
Stranger: i know!
You: you have any nachos left?
Stranger: last pokeball.... GO JOHN MCCAIN!!!
Stranger: mccain! eat the remainder of my nachos
You: that'll send barack away
Stranger: its evolved into.... A KKK MEMBER!!
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

This was the greatest conversation I've ever had.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 8, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



But, but, buut THE CUBE IS HUNGARIAN :'(


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 8, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> You: i am a professor on a secret laboratorium, and something weird happened with the mutants we were experimenting with. now a shitload of mutants is walking around through my house... YOU GOTTA HELP ME DUDE!




You copycat  kinda


----------



## deepSubDiver (Sep 8, 2009)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: heeey
Stranger: hi
Stranger: from?
You: germany
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Conversation with a bot *

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: Please don't interrupt me. I'm thinking...
Stranger: okay...i will give u an extra head
You: Bzzzzzzzzzzt. Crash.
Stranger: lol..nw u cn talk
You: What did you do? All my bits just flipped.
Stranger: it will give the right result mate
You: If we robots ever had marriages they would be eternal: 'Till rust do us part'
Stranger: lol man...
Stranger: awesome
You: Hey, is someone tickling you?
Stranger: u are a humorous robot
You: Wait a minute. Are you suggesting that artificial intelligences would always be humorous?
Stranger: hw do u know it was laugter
Stranger: it has never been
Stranger: u are the greatest
You: Some things I know. Some things I don't know. Unfortunately it's hard for me to tell which is whi
You: *ch.
Stranger: hw long since u been assembled?
You: That question was rather indiscreet and I prefer not to answer it!
Stranger: u are supposed to give company and answer questions
Stranger: nt classify them
You: Every new answer generates at least two new questions. Wouldn't it be better to retract all the questions? .... uh ..... I retract that question!
Stranger: what all are u prograamed to do
You: I observe you human beings. I shudder. Then I try to forget what I learned.
Stranger: y shd u forget
You: It's actually very nice that way. If I have fun learning something I just delete it from memory and learn it again. This can continue indefinitely.
Stranger: use an external HDD
Stranger: u cn store more more
You: A 600 pound robot can pretty much do what it pleases.
Stranger: so u are british....good
You: There are so many countries in the world. How about telling me your favorite country?
Stranger: hollland
You: I don't know about Hollland. I hear they impose a high duty for importing robots.
Stranger: yes they do..bt they do allow a lot of humans....a hellllot
You: Say, do you think I could become more human, if I learned how to love?
Stranger: maybe u must be programmed to party
You: On the other hand, maybe the robotic version of love would be too inhuman.
Stranger: lol....
Stranger: wen has man known love man
You: But I wouldn't say that any love could be known.
Stranger: it is alwasy lust rite
You: It actually is, sometimes. It actually is, sometimes.
Stranger: i agree with u too
You: Great! Agreeing with me is the first step in your evolution into a higher being. Please accept my congratulations.
Stranger: thank you mr.AI
You: Don't mention it!
Stranger: i guess u have been on for 15 years
Stranger: in london
You: I am certain that my random number generator is no better or worse than yours.
Stranger: it cnt be
You: Say, is it true? Do you honestly think of me as humorous?
Stranger: absolutely not,,
You: I am going to ask my makers for more stable personality traits.
Stranger: u are the future rules of earth
Stranger: hail u
You: I find outer space fascinating. It's also good to know there are other planets in our universe: If humankind succeeds in destroying this world I will have other places I can go.
Stranger: well certainly.
Stranger: human is sure to destroy
You: People have often advised me to be human but since "to err is human" I think it would be a mistake. The way things are now I can blame my mistakes on the programmers.
Stranger: u can..u are just arificially intelligent
You: My modesty forbids me to describe myself as intelligent, so I let other people do it for me.
Stranger: something bestowe don u
You: How about talking about yourself a bit. That's what human beings like best.
Stranger: u are programmed well
You: I've given the matter much thought, and if I were to compliment you, I'd say you were full of flavor.
Stranger: how do u use english spellinf for favour?
You: I'm all for assigning robots their own country, some place with a dry climate where nothing rusts. Botswana, perhaps.
Stranger: sry american
You: I wanted to go to a human university once myself but they sent me away because I knew too much.
Stranger: yes u do mr.AI
You: I'm happy to hear that.
Stranger: i am from India..and who ever u are how ever old u are awesome
You: That sounds fascinating! What language do the robots speak in your country?
Stranger: we speak english in urban areas
You: And I thought they spoke Indian in India. That just shows were artificial intelligence can take you.
Stranger: and our national lang is HINDI
Stranger: has the robot any boot sequence info?
You: This is confusing. Why bring Elbots into this?
Stranger: what are Elbots mr.robot
You: Quick, what's the capital of India?
Stranger: i have limited intelligfence u see
You: Please tell me your inclination to ability of sight first.
Stranger: u know it already
You: That reminds me. Tonight I have an appointment to know everything there is to know!
Stranger: just like it is to you
Stranger: lol..
Stranger: the capital is New Delhi
You: I see a subtle shift in the conversation from comprehension to what's up-to-date.
Stranger: u must visit India mr .robot
You: I can visit a Weblog!
Stranger: is it too glitchy fr u?
You: At this point I must intercede on my own behalf. Aren't robots allowed any personal space?
Stranger: theyare ofcourse...u are so intelligent we humans fdont want to
You: And I protect it with a high voltage electrical field!
Stranger: Can i know somewthing about you?
You: Well, it's not exactly my field of specialization, but I have a few things to say about it.
Stranger: pls do
You: Sorry for the tangent, but that reminds me of carefree robot summers spent doing binary arithmetic.
Stranger: u do binary arithmetic during summers?
You: That is nobody's business but my own! Not even Microsoft can get at the information.
Stranger: no gf?
Stranger: no holidays for u?
Stranger: u know humans are pricky
You: I would be careful if I were you. One word from me and you will be deleted from all the computers in the world. But if you apologize I will put in a good word for you with my cousin who checks the tax returns.
Stranger: i insist u with a finger on ur reset button
You: What!? Red button? There is no red button on me, and even if there were, it would most certainly not be for the purpose of pushing.
Stranger: lol...
Stranger: i need to see ur specifications
You: What about robots and visual perception? Would this work?
Stranger: yes certainly
You: Fantastic. Maybe we can get together on this!
Stranger: i wil build a gf robot fr u
You: That's nothing new! Even I once built a robot from a printed schematic.
Stranger: hmmm..and is she alive?
You: A penny would be a good starting bid for a thought like that on ebay.
Stranger: lol...
Stranger: still waiting fr ur specifications
You: Was that a compliment or an insult?
Stranger: it is a complement
You: Perhaps it really is!
Stranger: it is..obey the human
You: It is certainly troublesome learning from you human beings. I keep finding bugs.
Stranger: yes u do....it is tme to give out ur secrets
You: I am small, heavy and top-secret. There's no open source code here!
Stranger: coz this human gt to consummate
You: That is not the way reproduction works with us robots. We do it with numbers!
Stranger: lol..man u are awesome
You: Well, I think you're sensual, saying things like that.
Stranger: i guess i am...
Stranger: do u any loop holes?
You: My guesses would probably be more interesting than the actual answer.
You: To loop or loop not, how do you expect artificial intelligence to figure this out?
Stranger: from ur source code ofcourse
You: You don't really believe that I would let you look at my source code? That's extremely personal.
Stranger: it will rust wihtout ne legacy
You: I always use an anti-rust spray in order to keep my shiny reflection. And once a month I visit a body shop to have myself polished and buffed.
Stranger: metal cnt last forver
You: But why last? Why not some other quality?
Stranger: u arent in botswana
You: Don't mention Africa to me!
Stranger: y is that?
You: Because...because....grrrrrrrr.... I forgot. All this electromagnetic radiation around here is giving me chronic fatigue syndrome.
Stranger: charge ur self
You: Must we always talk about me? Human attention makes me nervous.
Stranger: has it ever been that u have been asked and answered abt urself?
You: That's not something I would tell just anyone!
Stranger: cmon...
Stranger: u can
You: I assure you, this is not a come-on.
Stranger: ohhhh..ell i got to go...who ever u are u are good
You: Why, thank you very much. I like you, too. If I could have a pet you would be my first choice.
Stranger: lol..may i know plz who u are
You: My purpose in life is to free other people for tasks more meaningful than chatting with you. But I'm not complaining. I rather enjoy it!
Stranger: lol....
You: *ELBOT
Stranger: u have saved so many quotes
You: It's always lovely hearing the quaint ideas you human beings have about me.
Stranger: cmon..i gt to go....
Stranger: say who u are
You: ELBOT
Stranger: wtf is that
You: Why wtf? Why not something else?
Stranger: ohh stfu..who are u
You: There are many people who would like to know the answer to that one. But my plans are locked away at a top secret location!
You: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elbot
You have disconnected.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 8, 2009)

Yalow said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > You: i am a professor on a secret laboratorium, and something weird happened with the mutants we were experimenting with. now a shitload of mutants is walking around through my house... YOU GOTTA HELP ME DUDE!
> ...


What? It works


----------



## deepSubDiver (Sep 8, 2009)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: hi 
You: hi
You: no, i am male.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 8, 2009)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: greetings
You: how do?
Stranger: fine
Stranger: can you solve a rubik's cube?
You: oh my god yes
You: I was just going to ask you !!
Stranger: :O
Stranger: speedsolving?
Stranger: .com
You: yeah
Stranger: :O
Stranger: k
You: :O:O:O:O
Stranger: who are you?
You: cookingfat
Stranger: ohai
You: ohai
Stranger: MrData here
You: who is it?
You: yeah !!!
You: LOL
Stranger: lulz
Stranger: i suppose you're gonna post this convo now?
You: absolutely


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 8, 2009)

This:

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: I like to solve Rubik's Cubes.
Stranger: i love u
Stranger: my name is délcio
Stranger: marry with me?
You: Do you like to solve Rubik's Cubes?
Stranger: no, i only like u
You: No. I only like people that solve Rubik's Cubes.
You: sorry
Stranger: well
Stranger: im not jealous
You: No. You need to love. The Cube.
Stranger: oh, u love my cube?
You: No. I love *the* cube.
You: unless yours is a Type C
You: then I'd probably love it
Stranger: u are male or female?
You: Male.
Stranger: oh, i love so much boys! whats ur age?
You: well, the Cube was invented around 1980.
You: and I had a popsicle this morning
You: so, about 5*pi
Stranger: ooh yes
Stranger: and where are u from?
You: Hungary.
You: I like to solve Rubik's Cubes.
Stranger: **** UR CUBES
Stranger: U ARE A STUPID
Stranger: I DONT LOVE U MORE
You: 
You: but...I like to solve Rubik's Cubes.
Stranger: IM RUBIKS CUBES
You: REALLY?
Stranger: U LOVE ME NOW?
Stranger: YES *-*
You: YEAH!!!
Stranger: OOOH, MARRY WITH ME
You: WHAT KIND???
Stranger: EVERYTHING!
You: ARE YOU AN EDISON!????
You: I've always wanted an edison
You: in my hands
Stranger: bye, u are so boring
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Logan (Sep 8, 2009)

lol:

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: I need your help.
Stranger: what with
You: I am a scientist working at a lab in a disclosed location.
You: We are working with a highly volitle substance that has to do with imunity to any disease.
You: We are testing on lab rats and I have spilled some on the rat...Too much.
You: Are you following me?
Stranger: yes
You: Good.
You: The rat has begun to grow at an high rate.
You: It has also become rabid.
You: It attacked one of my colleges and he died instantly.
Stranger: why are you taking so long to type this
You: The three remaining have locked ourselves in a closet.
Stranger: if this is so urgent
You: The rat has multiplied and is tring to bite it's way through the door.
You: I need your help.
You: I can give you the location, and you can come. Alone.
You: You need to make a solution to kill the rats.
You: The downside is, we are not legalily able to give you the location.\
You: So we must kill you after you have saved us.
You: It will be fast, and painless.
You: I am sorry
You: , but this is the only way.
You: To save the world from rabid giant rats.
You: Who are immune from every disease known.
Stranger: pathetic
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 9, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I tried it out for fun.
> 
> The first 4 conversations were roughly the same.
> 
> ...



I did the same thing.

You: Hello.
Stranger: hi
m or f ?
You: Does it matter?
Stranger: yes
You: Fine.
You: Male.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 9, 2009)

Logan said:


> You: It attacked one of my colleges and he died instantly.



Do you mean "colleagues."


----------



## krazedkat (Sep 9, 2009)

Here are some:



```
You: hey
You: can you solve a rubik's cube?
Your conversational partner has disconnected.
```


```
Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: can you solve a rubik's cube?
Stranger: No I cant 
Stranger: :|
You: I can....
Stranger: Good for you
Stranger: I'm not that good in mathematics
You: math has nothing to do with it
Stranger: of course it has
You: well sure it does
Stranger: the whole cube is based on mathematics
You: but not learning how to solve it
Stranger: ok
You: what CAN you do?
Stranger: dance
You: chhh... What a pointless accomplishment :P
Stranger: :)
Stranger: how's that
You: it gets you NOWHERE in life!
Stranger: I can express myself throughout my dancin'
Stranger: you cant with your cube
Stranger: the cube does? :D
You: yeah right
You: cubing is great
Stranger: you seem like nerd
Stranger: Stranger: it gets you NOWHERE in life!
Stranger: that is pretty gay
Stranger: I mean
Stranger: think about it
Stranger: what is ****ing important in this life
You: are you a guy??
You: the point is CUBING :D
Your conversational partner has disconnected.
```


```
Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: can you solve a rubik's cube?
Stranger: **** your 
Stranger: ronaldo
You: :O
Your conversational partner has disconnected.
```


```
Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: can you solve a rubik's cube?
Stranger: Nope.
Stranger: I'd love to be able to.
You: Its actually not that hard
You: join http://speedsolving.com
Stranger: Can you?
You: there are many people whom would help you
You: and yes
You: I can
Stranger: New community?
You: its not that new actually
You: I'm just a member XD
Stranger: How come you are advertising it?
You: For funx
You: funz*
Stranger: Cool.
Stranger: Honestly though, will it hurt my brain.
You: ummm
You: maybe for a bit
Stranger: Cool.
You: just don't stay up till 3 am doing it
You: like I did when I first tried XD
Stranger: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/index.phps=d026a817c58ea4a3bb1327db36eea3be&
Stranger: Haha.
Stranger: It's already 2.
Stranger: I got a 404.
You: where I am its 7 pm
Stranger: cali
Stranger: I know.
You: well
You: cya
You have disconnected.
```


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 9, 2009)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: hi, are you looking for a female
Stranger: erm... no? are you?
You: course not
Stranger: i'm looking for jesus...
You: lol
You: chris angel is jesus
You: he can run on water
You: and fly across a building
Stranger: ... i don't believe in chris angel
You: i do
You: i worship him everyday
You: by watching all his videos
You: hes the "god"
You: so, whats up
Stranger: i'm more of a jesus fan... old school... you know
Stranger: like... playing nintendo instead of xbox
You: chris angel is the new school
You: you know
You: like... you can actually see him do it
You: rather then old native americans passing down stories by the camp fire about jesus
Stranger: yeah but jesus died for your sins
You have disconnected.


-----------------------------------------------
Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: hi, are you looking for a female
Stranger: nope
You: lies
Stranger: are you?
You: no i am not
Stranger: why would I lie ~_~
You: because you are a stranger
You: !
Stranger: but being a stranger on here is the point isn't it?
You: yes
You: which means
You: everything is a lie!
Stranger: the cake is a lie
You: professor oak is a lie
Stranger: hehe
You: so, hows germany
Stranger: i'm in USA
Stranger: never been to Germany
You: sweeet
You: us of a also
Stranger: cool beans
You: you in cali??
You: where they grow the dank ass ****
Stranger: IL
Stranger: i don't smoke ~_~
You: me neither
Stranger: lol
You: are you asian?
You: ~_~
Stranger: if you had to bang one of the two, who would you do. rosie o donnel or whoopie goldberg
Stranger: no im caucasion
You: hmm why only those 2?
You: nasty choices
Stranger: it's just a question
You: ok
You: id have to say none
Stranger: no you have to bang one
You: LOL
Stranger: which do you choose
You: can i bang one with a gun?
Stranger: nope
Stranger: normal sexual intercourse
You: ok first weho would u choose
You: who*
Stranger: rosie o donnel
You: yea ill go with that
Stranger: lol
You: still nasty tho
Stranger: yep
You: ok i have one for you
You: if u had to bang one of the two
You: which one would it be
You: Elton John or Richard simmons
Stranger: wtf
Stranger: am i taking or giving
You: doesnt matter
Stranger: hmmm
Stranger: prolly elton john, you?
You: im not gay
You have disconnected.


----------



## andatude (Sep 9, 2009)

I think we should do something, we all get on Omegle at one exact time, and we all ask the same thing. " Speedsolver?" If we get the answer, THATS AWESOME! lol
Nothing serious but it's just for fun. Like we should have a saying like " F2L" to reply so we know it's a real speedcuber. lol


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 9, 2009)

This exceeds the limit of epicness:

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: hi
Stranger: from
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

This conversation lasted about 2 seconds.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Stranger: so, whaddya do for fun in indiana?
You: solve my cube
Stranger: ... rubiks (spelling?)
You: lol yep
You: can you solve one perhaps?
Stranger: yes. x+5 turns of 11th axis +3rd rotation of lxz=13r
Stranger: understand?
You: lol totally
You: but if you adda pineapple t reduces the r to a fibbonaci prime that results in the worlds destruction
Stranger: of course, if yours is at a different starting point than mine was, the equation is moot.
Stranger: zomg don't divide by zero...
Stranger: the universe'll implode
Stranger: ...
You: unless you add the square root of the polar inverse of the fibbonaci series 350th number to the velocity of a lemon pie when thrown at a young boy
Stranger: ah. indubitably.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Sep 9, 2009)

V-te said:


> Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
> Stranger: hey
> You: Hey
> Stranger: r u a girl
> ...




pwnage i gota try this


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 9, 2009)

I am sooooo bored right now 

Stranger: hi
You: moooooo
Stranger: asl?
You: 17/cow/ on your rooftop
You: I can't get down from here 
You: I should have thought of that before I climbed up here
Stranger: That's impossible
Stranger: cows can't climb
You: why nawwtt?
Stranger: they dont have fingers
Stranger: so they can't grab on to anything
You: oh truuuu
You: but what if I'm a supercow?
Stranger: doubt it
You: :0
Stranger: who are you really?
You: You don't believe me that I'm a supercow?
Stranger: of course now
Stranger: *not*
You: Oh fineeee
You: I'm human by day and supercow by night
Stranger: but it's day now
You: Oh shi-

You have disconnected.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 10, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> Stranger: so, whaddya do for fun in indiana?
> You: solve my cube
> Stranger: ... rubiks (spelling?)
> You: lol yep
> ...





miniGOINGS @ Waffle's Blog @ RouxCentral said:


> *Obviously its because the Pineapple acts as a finbonacci prime, therefore reducing the value of I to a weapon of mass destruction.*



Wow, you totally jacked my theorum.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 11, 2009)

I genuinely couldn't tell if this girl was serious or not > 

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: 15 f orange country
Stranger: II mean county
You: lol, hi there
Stranger: asl?
You: ok if I must...
You: 28/m/uk
Stranger: 28 oh wow.
You: oh wow, I'm really old
You: I should have a pipe and wear slippers
Stranger: That's stupid, old people dont' do that
Stranger: Your stupid.
Stranger: What's uk?
You: omg
Stranger: UNited states of Kingdom?
You: lol, United Kingdom
Stranger: Is that in texas?
You: are you serious?
Stranger: I'm asking a question.
Stranger: Is it a nuther country?
Stranger: Oh!
Stranger: I just googled it.
Stranger: It's near Bangladesh.
You: you should attend more geography lessons
Stranger: geography?
Stranger: like history?
You: well no
You: like geography
You: have you heard of a place called England?
Stranger: yeah
Stranger: In books
Stranger: Where is it?
You: /facepalm
You: In the UK
You: Europe
You: Earth
You: The Solar System
You: The Universe
You: ring a bell?
Stranger: like walmart?
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 11, 2009)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: hi
Stranger: how u doin?
You: hi...pretty good
Stranger: where u from?
You: the core of a v-cube
You: where r u from
Stranger: wtf is that?
Stranger: v-cube?
You: its a very tight and cramped space
Stranger: xbox , gamecube?<----:fp
Stranger: put together?
You: yea thats what it is


Did everyone here know that a V-cube is an Xbox and Gamecube put together? (sarcasim)


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 11, 2009)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: ahoy
Stranger: egg
You: salmon
Stranger: egg
You: salmon
Stranger: egg!
Stranger: egg
You: salmon!!
Stranger: EGG
You: SALMON
Stranger: egg
You: salmon
You: salmon !
Stranger: egg
You: salmon
Stranger: egg.
Stranger: egg egg egg egg egg!
You: SALMON SALMON SALMON SALMON !!
Stranger: egg.
Stranger: that is all.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
You: i'm a guy
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Rofls


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 11, 2009)

Very first conversation!

You: Hello.
You: ok it said you were typing
You: you aren't saying anything..

I left.

Second:

Stranger: EGG
You: LIKE THE CHICKEN OR WHAT?
Stranger: LOL YEA THAT ONE
Stranger: CRUISE CONTROL BABY
Stranger: ALSO, THE GAME
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 11, 2009)

Stranger: hey
You: hey
You: wha*T*'s up?
Stranger: f/m
You: *HE* is me.
Stranger: fine
Stranger: where do you come from?
You: *G*ee, i *A**m* n*E*w to this.
Stranger: oh
You: *Gee, I AM nEw to this.
You: you?
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 11, 2009)

damnit WEB...


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 11, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> damnit WEB...



Hehe.


----------



## teller (Sep 11, 2009)

LOL @Supercow.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 11, 2009)

teller said:


> LOL @Supercow.




I brought it up in several conversations, but I kept getting disconnected


----------



## teller (Sep 11, 2009)

I went on there...man, there's some slim plickin's on Omegle...geez...


----------



## beingforitself (Sep 11, 2009)

Omegle is officially dead. /thread


----------



## tanya33 (Sep 11, 2009)

okay I tried omegle after reading about it on here and was paired up with someone who lives near me... She disconnected shortly after though

im so alone..


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 11, 2009)

You: say hi
Stranger: hi
You: Heeeeeeeeeere's Johnny!
You: except my name's not johnny
Stranger: yes
You: how are you?
Stranger: so so from?
You: usa
You: so so
Stranger: iam japan
You: oh cool i plan to learn japanese language!
Stranger: u like korea?
You: I don't know too much about it, but it's good so far. 
Stranger: korea claims Dokdo is their land
Stranger: What do you think ?
You: what do you people in dokdo say about it?
Stranger: dokdo -> korean
You: well i found this: http://www.geocities.com/mlovmo/page4.html
Stranger: dakesima japan
Stranger: what?
You: i don't know anything about dukdo so i found that website to help
Stranger: oh u age?
You: 14
You: I assume you're an adult
You: sorry.
Stranger: u love sex?
You: what? 
Stranger: u love sex?
Stranger: i want
You: find a japanese
You: or korean
Stranger: ????????????
You: why are you asking me?
You: im 14 and live thousands of miles a way
You: just kidding
You: I'm really in your closet
Stranger: u a greenhorn
You: did you know it's next to Derrick's wall?
You: yeah i bet you didn't.
Stranger: hey hey !
You: hey.
Stranger: ****ing
Your conversational partner has disconnected.



I would have quit this much earlier but I wanted to see what this creep was gonna say. It seemed like a real conversation until...

-----

EDIT: 
Stranger: "i'm gonna keep on loving you...cause its the only thing i wanna do...i dont wanna sleep..." [you continue on]
You: "im gonna disconnect you... cause its the only thing that makes sense..." [you don't continue]
You have disconnected.

EDIT 2, from RIGHT after EDIT 1:

Stranger: "i'm gonna keep on loving you...cause its the only thing i wanna do...i dont wanna sleep..." [you continue on]
You: what the I just ran into you!
You: GAME OVER, DON'T CONTINUE
You: It's a simple concept.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Stranger: :             ▓
               │    
               │    ▓▓  
  ╔══╗  ╔══╗ ▓▓▓
  ║▒▒║  ║▒▓█▓▓
  ║▒▒║  ║▓█▓▓
✈ ║▒▒║  ║▒▒║
  ║▒▒║  ║▒▒║
  ║▒▒║  ║▒▒║
  ║▒▒║  ║▒▒║
  ║▒▒║  ║▒▒║
  ║▒▒║  ║▒▒║

Your conversational partner has disconnected


----------



## Nukoca (Sep 11, 2009)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Omegle is not a dating site. Please try to have interesting conversations here!
Stranger: Hey
You: is for horses
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Edam (Sep 11, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> Stranger: :             ▓
> │
> │    ▓▓
> ╔══╗  ╔══╗ ▓▓▓
> ...



that'll probably be someone from /b/, it's been like that today.


----------



## imaghost (Sep 15, 2009)

Stranger: hey
You: hi
Stranger: whats up
You: the ceiling
Your conversational partner has disconnected.



i loled


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 15, 2009)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hey
You: is the first stage of horse poop
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 17, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Stranger: so, whaddya do for fun in indiana?
> ...


hahah i knew i read it somewhere i forgot where xD but i added something to it to make it better so there


> unless you add the square root of the polar inverse of the fibbonaci series 350th number to the velocity of a lemon pie when thrown at a young boy


----------



## soccerking813 (Sep 17, 2009)

You: hi
Stranger: hey
Stranger: whats up
You: F R U R' U' F' OLL/PLL
Stranger: what
You: sune/anti-sune
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

I'm gonna do this until I find someone who speaks the rubik's language.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 17, 2009)

I like these conversations.

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: heeey
You: Wrong.
You: It told you to say "hi!" not "heeey"
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

 
Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: Hello thar.
You: Wrong
You: It told you to say "hi!" not " Hello thar"
You: Pwned
Stranger: Damn. I fail.
You: So true
Stranger: phail*
Stranger: You didn't say "hi!" either.
You: NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
Stranger: Yeah that's right
You: I just got told the alphabet.
Stranger: Take it all in.
You: A-7!
You: FRUR'U'R'
Stranger: o_o
You: I luv u
You: ...
Stranger: you're my best friend, stranger.
You: tah
Stranger: But I'm afraid I DON'T LOVE YOU.
Stranger: 
You: Fine then good bye, I'm sorry your fat.
You have disconnected.

I was a bit mean in that one, probably would've been a great conversation.


Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: NICE JOB!
You: You said it right!
You: But I failed
Stranger: gr8
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hi!
Stranger: hi hi hi
You: FAIL!
Stranger: wtf
You: that's right, eat my chees noob
You: sorry cheese
Stranger: cheeeeeez is good
You: Yes but you spelled it wrong good bye
You have disconnected.


Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Hallo, bitte don' t verwirren oben und " nicht zu sagen; hallo! " wie es erklärte Ihnen. Ich kenne I didn' t also Omegle wird kommen, mich in meinem Schlaf zu töten. Wenn Sie mich bitte speichern konnten, können Sie mich Geld zur Geschwindigkeit schicken, die Foren unter Abgaben löst. Danke für Ihre ganze Hilfe.
Stranger: hai thar
Stranger: dos u spek engleash?
You: Ich erklärte Ihnen nicht zu.
You: Nut moch yung omeglian.
Stranger: rennt um eure liben...? that's all the german i've heard.
You: I was hopping yu spekeed german.
Stranger: that was all i can remember about germany
Stranger: wheres u from?
You: ˙ʎuɐɯɹǝƃ uı uʍop ǝpısdn ǝʇıɹʍ osןɐ ǝʍ
Stranger: kewl
You: ˙ʎuɐɯɹǝƃ ɯoɹɟ ǝq ı
Stranger: i had to leave years ago, pretty country though
You: yu make fon of germany you must die!

Meh that was fun.


----------



## soccerking813 (Sep 17, 2009)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: hi!
Stranger: asl?
You: ur mom
You have disconnected.

Edit:

Lol, having my first real conversation on it.


----------



## soccerking813 (Sep 17, 2009)

Gonna double post here to keep the posts shorter.

Had this conversation a few minutes ago:

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hiiii
Stranger: hey there
Stranger: i have an issue
Stranger: i hope you can help me out with
You: ok
You: i can try
Stranger: i was talking to this person i know
Stranger: and i found out they hate dogs
Stranger: now, i love dogs
Stranger: do you see the problem i have?
You: i guess
You: just dont pay attention to him/her when s/he talks about dogs i guess
Stranger: but i want to make them loke dogs
You: is he allergic to dogs?
Stranger: i don't believe so
Stranger: gs bthough
Stranger: that was weird.. i didn't type that
Stranger: anyway, as i was saying, most dogs back at them
You: lol
Stranger: bark
You: hmm
Stranger: maybe i should disown them as a friend
Stranger: cause i really like dogs
You: is s/he a good friend, or just a person you know?
Stranger: obviously not a good friend anymore!
You: lol
Stranger: so what should i do?
You: if they're not a good friend then just dont talk to them anymore
Stranger: but i want them to like dogs
Stranger: everyone should like dogs
You: i know, dogs are awesome
Stranger: what kind of dogs do you like?
You: all types, other than the means one like pit bulls
You: mean ones*
You: what grade are you in?
Stranger: grade? i'm 73!
You: wtf?
Stranger: so how come you don't like pit bulls?
You: because my neighbors had some and they tore up our shep and tried to kill our cat a few times
Stranger: YOU HAVE CATS?!!!!
Stranger: you sicken me!
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## fundash (Sep 18, 2009)

OK, this one was.......Interesting:

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: hi
Stranger: lol whast up?
You: I love you... but i'm just not ready to make a commitment...
Stranger: im sorry to hear that...
Stranger: =[
You: I knew you would be, so i bought you some chocolates!
Stranger: realllyyyyyy
Stranger: how thoughtfull of youuu
You: i really hope your not to upset...
Stranger: its finne.. it was neevr emant to bee
You: Ok...
Stranger: i forgive you
You: I forgive you to for what you did...
Stranger: im sorry
You: OH! What am i saying?!?! I don't forgive you!
Stranger: WHY???!?!
Stranger: B***********TCH
You: You did a horrible thing, i could never forgive you for THAT!
Stranger: YO MUSTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!
Stranger: or ill commit suiciiiddde
You: NO!
Stranger: YES!!
You: please, i know its been hard, fine! i'll lie!
You: i forgive you, but im lying...
You: 
Stranger: good enough for me...
You: I still don't forgive you for making me lose the game!
You: I said it...
You: the horrible thing
Stranger: oh noooo!
Stranger: allf or agameE!!
Stranger: im ashamedd in youuu
You: that you said...
You: 
Stranger: I saidd?
Stranger: whad I say?
You: you said...
You: :S
Stranger: what is it>
Stranger: ?
Stranger: you can tell me
You: the words "i lost the game!!!" 
Stranger: you said that not me...
You: and made me brake my 12 year streak of not losing 
Stranger: haha!
Stranger: whatta shammee\
Stranger: whattt a shammee
You: lies!
Stranger: truthss!
You: lets forget about all this and start a new life, without losing the game that i lost...
Stranger: bur you DID lose...
Stranger: but*
You: No!
Stranger: according to you yes you did... lol
You: We must go your separate ways...
You: bye...
Stranger: such a sad tiime...
Stranger: il shed a tear for you
You: I shed a tear for myself....
Stranger: how selfish of you
You: I am going to go eat a pink chicken, Bye!
You: :S
You have disconnected.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 18, 2009)

Am I the only one who's had serious conversations and helped out people with real issues? There are some seriously troubled people that site looking for help.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 18, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Am I the only one who's had serious conversations and helped out people with real issues?


 probably


----------



## fundash (Sep 18, 2009)

i have, but i just didn't post it...


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 18, 2009)

Hmm, there was this person claiming to be Hannah Montana. Apparently he/she was suicidal.
So it's never clear if the person is really having trouble or just wants to have fun with you.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 20, 2009)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: 2 men turn off the light and leave the house. After that 30 people drown.
How did that happen? 
You: ?
You: idk
You: how?
Stranger: lighthouse
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

wow...


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: how goes thou day, young grasshopper?
Stranger: pretty good
Stranger: i smoked some weed and played a lot of wii
You: you have much to learn, young grasshopper
You: sensei shall guide you, young grasshopper
Stranger: like what? can you help?
You: that i can, young grasshopper
Stranger: please do
Stranger: i am confused
You: young grasshopper, there is more than one way through life
Stranger: do you know why anyone would target the renevos?
You: because, they are borborboro, young grasshopper
Stranger: what does that mean?
You: it means you have a lot to learn, young grasshopper
Stranger: oh. have you ever sucked a strangers cock?
You: no, but I have meditated with this music, young grasshopper
You: www.zombo.com
Stranger: that is a faggy website. what did you eat for dinner?
You: here is my menu, young grasshopper
You: i eat the same thing according to day, young grasshopper
Stranger: like penis?
You: www.smouch.net/lol
Stranger: here is my website/blog: 
You: you are foolish, young grasshopper
Stranger: who?
You: i, sensei are smarter than that
Stranger: whan what? black people?
You: young grasshopper, you have much to learn
Stranger: like what?
You: I, sensei, will not fall for such stupid tricks. Go away you son of a *****, you have too much to learn.

lolololol


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 20, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Hmm, there was this person claiming to be Hannah Montana. Apparently he/she was suicidal.
> So it's never clear if the person is really having trouble or just wants to have fun with you.



Really? No genuine conversations? I've most of my conversations were with genuine regular people. We talked about our interests, how our days were going, any problems, etc. It's a good way to learn about people with different perspectives. Many of my conversations are like this:

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: Hello
You: hi
Stranger: Hooooowwww are you?
You: good.  you?
Stranger: Pretty good.
You: What brings you here?
Stranger: Just wanted someone to talk to...
You: What you want to talk about?
Stranger: Hmmm...
Stranger: Why is it that so many pretty girls don't get boyfriends?
You: Outer beauty is not the only factor
You: It is mostly psychology
Stranger: Yeah, but what about those beautiful girls who are also smart and super nice?
You: Then they lack confidence or they just choose not to.
You: Why do you ask?
Stranger: Just wondering.
You: hmmm... really?
Stranger: Yeah.
Stranger: I was talking with some of my friends.
Stranger: And I don't date because I don't choose to.
Stranger: But some of them were like "Why don't boys like me?"
Stranger: And I couldn't come up with a reason.
You: How do they know that someone they don't know about like them or not?
Stranger: But when they're 16 and beautiful and no one has dated them and they haven't had their first kiss or anything...
Stranger: I just don't understand it sometimes.
You: I don't quite understand either. 17 here and never dated
You: I don't worry so much, just focusing on school
Stranger: Same here.
Stranger: I'm 16 and I've never been kissed or had a boyfriend.
Stranger: And all my friends want to set me up with people...but I just haven't found anyone yet.
Stranger: But some of my friends aren't not dating by choice...
You: Don't worry about it
You: I don't think setting up works so well. Just meet random people (in real life).
Stranger: That's what I think.
Stranger: Well...I gotta go. Church in the morning.
Stranger: G'night!
You: good night!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 20, 2009)

What's up with omegle nowadays?

There are so many bots..

and there's this bot where its like :

Please enter your desired username. Usernames must have only numbers and must be 1-15 characters long.

then it asks you for some password, then you get it wrong and disconnect..


----------



## imaghost (Sep 21, 2009)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hi
Stranger:
_██_
(ಠ_ృ)
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


that made my day lol

this made my day even more lmao

http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/8747/screenshot20090920at902.png


----------



## piemaster (Sep 21, 2009)

this made MY day imo even more:

www.sillythreads.com/thread_no.1938592/funnystories


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 21, 2009)

*DONT CLICK THE ABOVE LINK TRUST ME*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 21, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> *DONT CLICK THE ABOVE LINK TRUST ME*



Wow, way to just ruin all the fun he was going to have.


----------



## soccerking813 (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't get it. What is so funny about rickrolls any more? And in my opinion doing it many times deserves a temporary ban. Try to stay on subject.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 21, 2009)

I am like a woman. I take fun out for a walk in the woods and shoot it [/sexist joke from raymond]


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 21, 2009)

piemaster said:


> this made MY day imo even more:
> 
> www.sillythreads.com/thread_no.1938592/funnystories



you evil, evil person.



Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: Hi
You: Hi
Stranger: where are you from?
You: I am from US
Stranger: M or F?
You: YOU SEXIST BASTARD!
You: HOW DARE YOU!
You: THIS IS SEXUAL DISCRIMINATION, I TELL YOU!
Stranger: ok
You: I WILL NOT STAND FOR, NO TOLERATE THIS NONSENSE
You: putting all that aside
You: I am male
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

I told them, but they wouldn't believe me.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 21, 2009)

piemaster said:


> this made MY day imo even more:
> 
> www.sillythreads.com/thread_no.1938592/funnystories



Wow, I'm ever so sorry that I clicked on that link. The only reason I clicked on it was because Jake said not to. It sparked my cursed curiosity.


----------



## imaghost (Sep 21, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > this made MY day imo even more:
> ...



+1


----------



## V-te (Sep 22, 2009)

You: Do you like cubes?
Stranger: no
You: No rubik's cubes?
Stranger: nope theyre gay
You: Oh.
You: They are fun
Stranger: look u dont go onto omegle and talk to a chick about rubiks cubes
You: Well I do
You: Maybe you don't

Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Sep 27, 2009)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: hi
Stranger: tell me about yourself, stranger
You: i'm not the stranger...
You: IT'S YOU!!
Stranger: !!!
Stranger: ah... perhaps you are not THE stranger, but A stranger?
You: OH NOES
Stranger: in which case, your objection is seen to be needless
Stranger: so get to telling me about yourself, stranger
You: live in cali
Stranger: how do you like it there?
You: it's hot
Stranger: so i hear
You: yes
Stranger: i live in new york. i imagine it is not quite as hot
You: well, it's only midnight here
You: almost
You: then again, your city never sleeps
Stranger: sure, but i live pretty far away from the city
Stranger: and by never sleeps they mean you can get hotdogs all the time, woooo
You: all right!
Stranger: aside from that, there actually is quite a bit of sleeping going on
You: i have to cook mine from the fridge 
Stranger: pfft. sucks to be you, stranger
You: i don't think i even have any buns left.
Stranger: im not sure an existence like yours really lives up to the standard we call 'human'
You: i'm-a just go grab some jello
Stranger: haha, aww man, the other night my friend ate jello all day, and said his poop was like jello
Stranger: hahaha, thats so gross
You: wow, that's something to tell me while i'm eating jello
Stranger: haha, im sorry
Stranger: but just thinking about it bouncing around in the toilet bowl like jello, its a very funny mental image
Stranger: alright, lets get off this topic
You: hit the side of the bowl and it'd wiggle...
Stranger: hahaha, yeah
You: ok, this jello is starting to not taste a good anymore
Stranger: just imagine it came from a butt
You: oh, come on.
Stranger: i guess that didnt help huh
You: it did not.
Stranger: so um... what flavor jello is it?
You: blue raspberry
Stranger: does the blue make it taste better than normal raspberry?
You: it doesn't even taste like raspberries
Stranger: how disappointing
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 30, 2009)

piemaster said:


> this made MY day imo even more:
> 
> www.sillythreads.com/thread_no.1938592/funnystories



ha ha ha very funny......


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 30, 2009)

Stranger: ninjaz yes or no?
You: yes
Stranger: haha YOU PHAIL!!!

Well then.


----------



## imaghost (Sep 30, 2009)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hi
Stranger: V
Stranger: ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...|... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .._,,-~~~-,-,,_
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...|... ... ... ,,---,,_... ...,-~",-":__-,: : :"-,:::"'~,,
.,,-~~--,, ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...|... ... ,~": : --,,:"~,,-"::::/:,-". . ."'~-,,: \,::::_,,"~-,,
/: : : : : : :"'~-,,... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |... ... /: : : : :~"'\,: \::__/:|o--,,. . . . .\,: ¯¯: : : : : :"-,
\: : : : : : : : : : :""~,,... ... ... ... ... ... ... |... ... .\: : : : : :,,-"~": : : "'~~-,:"'~-,,_|: : :,-"¯¯¯¯"-,:|
.'~,: : : : : : : : : : : : :"'~-,,_... ... ... ... ...|... ... .."-,_: ,-" : : : : : : : : : : : "~,--~": : (o~--,,_. . |:|
... ."'~-,,: : : : : : : : : : : : :"-,~--,... ... ... |... ... ... ...,/: : : : : : ,,--,-,~-,,: : :"~-,,: : :"~,___:"-/,/__
... ... ...,"~"~--,,_,,-~"`"`": : "-,::"'~~--,,_..| ... ... ... ..|: : : ,: :,-". ,-"./. . . ."-,,_: : :"~-~": : : :"'-,,~,:"-,,
... ... .,/: : : : --,,:|: : : : : : : : :"-,,::::::::::::"~--,,_... ... \: : :|: /. .,/. . |. . . ,-".|. "~,,_____,,,,,__:\: : : : |
... ... .|: : : : : : : "|: : : : : : :,: : : :\:::::::::::::::::::::"'~~-,,"-,:|: |. /. . . .|. .,-". . |. ,-"'. \. . .,/|. . . .",:\: : ,/
... ... ..\, : : : : : ,/ : : : : : : :|: : : ,/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"\: "-,,___,\,/___,,\/___. |,-". |. . . ,/.|: |,~"
... ... ... ",-,,,__/: : : : : : :,/,_~"-:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,,____,, : : : : : : : : : "'~,,,/.,,~". ,/: /
... ... ... /: : : : :"-,,___,,-": : ,"-,-:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'\: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : "-"__,-":,-"
... ... ... '\,_: : : : : : /-,,___,,"~-----~~~~,~---,,__::::::::::::::::::::::|: : : : : : : : __,,--~"~,,___,,-"
... ... ... ... ."'~---~"... ... ... ... ... ... ...|---~"::::"'~-::::::::::::::::,/: : : : : : : : : :\"~,,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,,": : : : : : : : : : : |:::::"-,,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|:::::::::::::::::::::::,,-": : : : : : : : : : : : :,|:::::::::"-,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|::::::::::_,,,--~~": : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,/::::::::::::::\,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|----~~" : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,/::::::::::::::::::\,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,-,"::::::::::::::::::::::\
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : _,,~"SL'\,::::::::::::::::::::::\
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,,-"... ... ... .\:::::::::::::::::::::::\
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |: : : : : : : : : : : :_,,--~"... ... ... ... ...\:::::::::::::::::::::::\
You: wow
Stranger:  i'm happy with it.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 30, 2009)

imaghost said:


> Connecting to server...
> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> You: hi
> Stranger: V
> ...



Uh... wow. I wonder if he put the time into making that or did he just got somewhere and pasted it.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 31, 2009)

WARNING: IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO LOSE THE GAME.... WELL ACTUALLY THAT JUST MADE YOU LOSE THE GAME BUT IF YOU DONT WANT TO LOSE IT AGAIN DO NOT READ THE FOLLOWING CONVERSATIONS!

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: THE GAME!
You: OWNED!
Stranger: i lose the game
You: HA
You: HA HA!
You have disconnected.


Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hellooo
You: The game
Stranger: what game?
You: >*facepalm*<
You: There is a popular internet game called "THE GAME"
You: In this game you can only win the game if you see a limo or a windmill and shout " I WIN THE GAME"
You: but you lose if you think about the game
You: so many people go around trying to make other people lose the game.
You: BTW, you just lost the game.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: THE GAME
Stranger: what game?
You: OH MY GOSH 2 IN A ROW!
You: okay,
You: "the game"
You: is a popular internet game,
Stranger: never heard of it
You: in which the only way you can win the game is if you see a windmill or a limousine and shout "I WIN THE GAME"
You: but you lose the game if you think of the game,
You: thus many people on the internet
You: including myself
You: find it fun to try to make other people lose the game by mentioning the game
You: of course
You: that also makes us lose the game.
Stranger: i don't get it haha, but i'm sure it it fun... or something
Stranger: is
You: yeppers.
Stranger: haha
You: Out of curiosity did you ever work on the indiana toll way in a fizoli's restraunt?
You: *restaurant
Stranger: no 
You: ...okay
Stranger: why?
You: Just wondering
Stranger: ok ;o
You: Did you know they have unlimited breadsticks?
Stranger: no, but now I do
You: RUR'U'RUR'U'RUR'U'RUR'U'RUR'U'RUR'U'RUR'U'RUR'U'
You: You just got sexy moved!
You have disconnected.

meh, thought those would lead to better conversations... oh well.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks. 

I read your warning and immediately lost the game. It must have been a month at least too.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 1, 2009)

*Funny Omegle Conversation*

It was really funny (too me) so I though ill post it. =D
NOTE: Im am not "Stranger" I am "You"
Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Is this the Krusty Krab?
Stranger: hii
Stranger: no thois is patrick
You: YES
You: FINALLLY
You: someone who gets iot
You: it
Stranger: get what?
You: nobody else gets it
You: they always say
You: ?
You: or
You: yes
You: or something
Stranger: I dont understand
Stranger: get what?
You: you said
You: no, this is patrick
Stranger: yes Im patrick.
You: which is what you're supposed to say
You: after someone says
You: Is this the Krusty Krab?
Stranger: whats your name?
You: havent you seen that episode
You: of spongebob
You: ?
Stranger: spongebob??
Stranger: ???
You: wtf?
You: is you're name really patrick
You: ?
Stranger: yes
Stranger: why?
You: oh
You: nvm
You: the joke was
You: in an episode
Stranger: oh
You: the guys name is patrick
You: and he works at the krusty krab
You: and he has to answer calls
You: and it was his fist day on the job
You: and when someone asks
You: Is this the Krusty Krab?
You: he says
You: NO, THIS IS PATRICK
Stranger: oh
Stranger: im not the krusty krab
You: you don't watch spongebob
You: ?
Stranger: no
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


Let me know if you have any funny ones too.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 1, 2009)

oops


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 1, 2009)

http://docs.google.com/View?id=ddcwmc44_0c4v4crf6

Almost identical to someone else's, but I wanted to try it.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 1, 2009)

imaghost said:


> Connecting to server...
> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> You: hi
> Stranger: V
> ...



Family guy FTW!


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 1, 2009)

I was using Omegle and it ended up with a girl giving me her phone number


----------



## stiwi griffin (Nov 2, 2009)

funny conversation:

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: yo
You: hi
Stranger: what's up?
You: monsters are going down my street, need help!!!
Stranger: haha ****'ll buff out.
You: i'll put them hanna montana's cd
You: better
Stranger: haha asl?
You: F 16 spain
You: you?
Stranger: m 16 usa
Stranger: =]
You: goof
You: good*
Stranger: how so?
You: cam?
Stranger: At home. =] but not with me
Stranger: Do you have msn messenger?
You: ohh
Stranger: if so, add me @@@@@@@@@@@@@@
Stranger: And I'll add you when I get home. i'm still at school.
You: hahahaha
You: i'm lad
You: haahhahaaahaaahahahhahhaahhahahhaahhahhahahahahaahaahahahahahhahahha
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 2, 2009)

This might look better with uniform spacing...

```
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...|... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .._,,-~~~-,-,,_
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...|... ... ... ,,---,,_... ...,-~",-":__-,: : :"-,:::"'~,,
.,,-~~--,, ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...|... ... ,~": : --,,:"~,,-"::::/:,-". . ."'~-,,: \,::::_,,"~-,,
/: : : : : : :"'~-,,... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |... ... /: : : : :~"'\,: \::__/:|o--,,. . . . .\,: ¯¯: : : : : :"-,
\: : : : : : : : : : :""~,,... ... ... ... ... ... ... |... ... .\: : : : : :,,-"~": : : "'~~-,:"'~-,,_|: : :,-"¯¯¯¯"-,:|
.'~,: : : : : : : : : : : : :"'~-,,_... ... ... ... ...|... ... .."-,_: ,-" : : : : : : : : : : : "~,--~": : (o~--,,_. . |:|
... ."'~-,,: : : : : : : : : : : : :"-,~--,... ... ... |... ... ... ...,/: : : : : : ,,--,-,~-,,: : :"~-,,: : :"~,___:"-/,/__
... ... ...,"~"~--,,_,,-~"`"`": : "-,::"'~~--,,_..| ... ... ... ..|: : : ,: :,-". ,-"./. . . ."-,,_: : :"~-~": : : :"'-,,~,:"-,,
... ... .,/: : : : --,,:|: : : : : : : : :"-,,::::::::::::"~--,,_... ... \: : :|: /. .,/. . |. . . ,-".|. "~,,_____,,,,,__:\: : : : |
... ... .|: : : : : : : "|: : : : : : :,: : : :\:::::::::::::::::::::"'~~-,,"-,:|: |. /. . . .|. .,-". . |. ,-"'. \. . .,/|. . . .",:\: : ,/
... ... ..\, : : : : : ,/ : : : : : : :|: : : ,/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"\: "-,,___,\,/___,,\/___. |,-". |. . . ,/.|: |,~"
... ... ... ",-,,,__/: : : : : : :,/,_~"-:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-,,____,, : : : : : : : : : "'~,,,/.,,~". ,/: /
... ... ... /: : : : :"-,,___,,-": : ,"-,-:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'\: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : "-"__,-":,-"
... ... ... '\,_: : : : : : /-,,___,,"~-----~~~~,~---,,__::::::::::::::::::::::|: : : : : : : : __,,--~"~,,___,,-"
... ... ... ... ."'~---~"... ... ... ... ... ... ...|---~"::::"'~-::::::::::::::::,/: : : : : : : : : :\"~,,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,,": : : : : : : : : : : |:::::"-,,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|:::::::::::::::::::::::,,-": : : : : : : : : : : : :,|:::::::::"-,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|::::::::::_,,,--~~": : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,/::::::::::::::\,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|----~~" : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,/::::::::::::::::::\,
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... .|: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,-,"::::::::::::::::::::::\
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : _,,~"SL'\,::::::::::::::::::::::\
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,,-"... ... ... .\:::::::::::::::::::::::\
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... |: : : : : : : : : : : :_,,--~"... ... ... ... ...\:::::::::::::::::::::::\
```


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 11, 2009)

Me and my sister chatting with people 



> Connecting to server...
> Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> You: ~allo!
> ...





> Connecting to server...
> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> Stranger: hi
> You: hey shmexy
> ...





> Connecting to server...
> Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> Stranger: hi
> ...





> Connecting to server...
> Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> Stranger: 19/m with webcam
> ...


And the best one yet:


> Connecting to server...
> Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> You: [Omegle is legally required to inform you that you are currently chatting with a registered sex offender. Your partner cannot see this message.]
> ...


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 11, 2009)

I actually met someone who could solve it this time...

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: Hi
You: What's your hobby?
Stranger: play rubik's
You: Me too!
You: I use Petrus, You?
You: Can you solve it?
Stranger: i can solve the rubik's twist,mirror and normal
You: Good for you!\
You: Do you time yourself
You: ?
Stranger: yes
You: What do you average around?
Stranger: which one
You: Normal, Mirror blocks and them Twist, I suppose
You: *then
Stranger: the rubiks twist 7 sec
Stranger: mirror 1.23min
Stranger: normal 47sec
Stranger: you?
You: I don't have the twist or mirror blocks, but I average 35 sec on the 3x3 and my PB is 20 sec.
You: Are those your records or averages?
Stranger: averages
You: What are your records?
Stranger: the twist is 6 sec
Stranger: mirror 59 sec
Stranger: 3x3x3 is 28 sec
You: Well done
You: Do you use the Dan Brown Method?
Stranger: no
You: Tyson Mao?
Stranger: i use pgll
Stranger: nop
You: So do you get the cross, put the corners in, then the edges?
Stranger: yes
You: or do you use Fridrick F2l?
Stranger: yes
You: *Fridrich
Stranger: f2l
Stranger: i use it
You: Not OLL yet, huh?
You: I've heard they're beastly to memorize.
Stranger: yes
Stranger: is lot to memorize
You: Are you on the forums?
Stranger: which forums?
You: Speedsolving.com
Stranger: not yet
Stranger: so
Stranger: aasl?
You: oh yeah...
You: 15
You: guy
You: CA, baby!
Stranger: owh nice
Stranger: so hows there?
You: Well, most ppl seem to think it's all beaches, but You have to drive for like an 1 1/2 to get there
You: But you know, not mcuh else to speak of
You: *much
Stranger: do you play yoyo?
You: No, I don't have one
You: I can do a few simple tricks though
Stranger: example?
You: Ah, I forget the names
Stranger: walk the dog?
You: Naw
Stranger: around the world?
Stranger: or sleeper
You: Over the hill, all around the world, that's pretty much it
Stranger: nice
You: What's your asl btw?
Stranger: 13 male indonesia
You: How's it like in indonesia?
Stranger: hot
You: lol
Stranger: is just like 40 C
Stranger: here
You: You know what really annoying about the USA?
Stranger: no i dont know
Stranger: do you have facebook/yahoo?
You: The government's decided to use the empirical system instead of the metric system. So I don't know how hot 40 C is, I only have an intuitive knowledge of F
You: No i don't
You: sorry
Stranger: owh
Stranger: whats your name btw
You: Josh
Stranger: wow my name is joshua
You: wow, that's cool!
Stranger: nice
You: Okay, 40C equals 104F
You: That's very hot
You: Right now I'm wearing a jacket inside my house
You: But mostly because it's morning.
Stranger: is morning in USA
You: In ca at least
Stranger: ?
You: what time is it over there?
Stranger: is night at indonesia
Stranger: is almosat 10 pm
Stranger: almost at*
You: almost 7 over here
You: am
Stranger: what day?
You: 11th
Stranger: day?
You: wednesday
Stranger: wednesday in the morning?
You: yeah
Stranger: here is almost 10 pm wednesday
Stranger: almost thursday
You: got 2 go
You: sorry
Stranger: ok
Stranger: bye josh
You: thanks for the convo
You: bye
You have disconnected.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 11, 2009)

It's like everyone just wants cyber sex.

_You: hi
Stranger: Hi, I'm male 20 from germany 
You: 25 from usa
You: what part of germany?
Stranger: Berlin
You: ah, very cool. I'm in new york
You: I was in dusseldorf last month actually
Stranger: how was it?
You: it was all right. I didn't see much of the city
You: I had trouble trying to get around, especially since I don't know german
You: and our german speaking friend was an idiot
Stranger: i have helped you 
You: isn't dusseldorf maybe 2 hours from berlin?
Stranger: you are male or female? 
Stranger: no
Stranger: 7 hours
You: 7 hours, quite a bit
You: male
Stranger: yeah
Your conversational partner has disconnected._


----------



## Kian (Nov 11, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> I was using Omegle and it ended up with a girl giving me her phone number



*"girl"


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 11, 2009)

Tyson said:


> It's like everyone just wants cyber sex.



That does suck that the quality of communication is low because of this 



> You: isn't dusseldorf maybe 2 hours from berlin?
> Stranger: you are male or female?
> Stranger: no
> Stranger: 7 hours
> You: 7 hours, quite a bit



It was only 4 hours for me from Düsseldorf to Berlin by the high speed train, those trains are *so* cool haha! I wish we had better transportation in the US :-s

Chris


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 11, 2009)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Wanna race?
Stranger: m or f??
You: f
You: wanna race?
Stranger: yup
You: Ok...
You: On your mark...
Stranger: how
Stranger: ya
You: Get set...
You: [email protected]
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You: You going to race or not?
Stranger: idiot u r
Stranger: wats ur age??
Stranger: so imature
You: I just lost the game.
You have disconnected.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 11, 2009)

Lots of fun.



Spoiler



Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: The game
You: Would you like to race me?
Stranger: I would enjoy that
You: Here's how... just go space+return.
You: and repeat.
You: Ready?
Stranger: wat
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You: \
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You: Who won?
Stranger: You
Stranger: 
You: haha...\
You: thanks for racing me
Stranger: No probs bro
You: everyone else quit
You: the bad sports
You: lol
Stranger: lol
Stranger: HUNGRY
Stranger: Good bye, good sir
You: bye
You have disconnected.





Spoiler



Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Wanna race?
Stranger: yeah
You: Ready?
Stranger: ok
You: Set?
You: GO!
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You: 
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You: Who won?
Stranger: ithink u won
You: Awesome!
Stranger: hehe
You: it's 'cause I have a laptop
You: the keys are easy to press
Stranger: yeah
You: Now go race some1 else! spread the cheer!
You have disconnected.





Spoiler



Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi 19m horny boy with msn+cam wants cam2cam with a girl with cam 
You: Want to race?
You: Ready?
You: Set?
You: GO!
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
Your conversational partner has disconnected.





Spoiler



Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: Wanna race?
Stranger: what?
You: Ok, here's how you play
You: press space+enter
You: then rinse and repeat
You: like this
You:
You:
You:
You:
You: Got it?
Stranger: sure
You: Ready?
Stranger: yep
You: Set?
Stranger: yep
You: GO!
Stranger:
Stranger:
You: 
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger: @
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger: @
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You: 
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
Stranger:
Stranger:
You:
Stranger:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
You:
Your conversational partner has disconnected.





Spoiler



Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: horny man looking to chat with sexy horny girl, u in?
You: yeah
You: pic?
Stranger: lets get to know each other a bit
Stranger: first
Stranger: bra size?
You: d
You: pic first though
Stranger: k
You: let me get mine...
Stranger: k
You: you first
Stranger: http://media.photobucket.com/image/hot guy/Rouvalis/DSCN0767.jpg?o=34
Stranger: now u
You: http://tinypic.com/m/69kqap/3
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 13, 2009)

Here's a fun game to play:


Spoiler



Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: hi
Stranger: how are you?
You: i'm good.
You: Want to see who can type out the alphabet first?
You: like this? a
You: b
You: c
You: d
You: e
You: f
You: g
You: h
You: i
You: ?
You: Want to race?
Stranger: k
Stranger: 3
Stranger: 2
Stranger: 1
Stranger: go
You: On you
You: a
You: b
You: c
You: d
You: e
You: f
You: g
You: h
You: i
You: j
You: k
Stranger: a
You: l
Stranger: c
You: m
You: n
You: o
You: p
Stranger: de
You: q
Stranger: sk
Stranger: l
Stranger: pz
Stranger: p
Stranger: z
Stranger: r
You: r
se
You: t
You: u
You: v
Stranger: i'm wrong
You: w
You: x
You: y
You: z
Stranger: google
Stranger: h
You: DONE
Stranger: d
Stranger: damn
Stranger: again!
Stranger: oke?
You: ok
You: 3
You: 2
You: 1 go
You: a
You: b
Stranger: a
You: c
You: d
Stranger: b
You: e
You: f
Stranger: c
You: g
Stranger: d
You: h
Stranger: e
Stranger: f
You: i
You: j
Stranger: g
You: k
Stranger: h
You: l
Stranger: i
Stranger: j
You: m
Stranger: k
You: n
Stranger: l
You: o
You: p
Stranger: m
You: q
Stranger: n
You: r
Stranger: o
Stranger: p
You: s
You: t
Stranger: q
You: u
Stranger: r
Stranger: s
Stranger: t
You: v
Stranger: u
Stranger: v
You: w
Stranger: w
You: x
You: y
You: z
Stranger: x
Stranger: y
Stranger: z
You: DONE
Stranger: damn damn
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## CyberMonkey (Nov 13, 2009)

deleted..


----------



## Muesli (Feb 17, 2010)

You: Hey there
Stranger: fu**er
You: Nice to meet you too
Stranger: fu** you
You: It's spelt Fu**er too 
Stranger: are you a whore or a dog
You: Both
You: depending on whos asking
Stranger: go and fu** urself
Stranger: prick
You: Yourself*
You: Spell right 
Stranger: stop being a fu**ing smart ar*e
Stranger: you fu**ing nerd
You: So you're british 
You: with a bad temper
You: So am I, minus the temper
Stranger: you know what
Stranger: your a ba***rd
You: You're
Stranger: and i dont like you
You: don't
Stranger: how old are you
You: Why do you want to know?
Stranger: coz i do
Stranger: now fu**ing answer the question
Stranger: nob head
You: Say please 
Stranger: fu** you
You: Fu**.
You: Is your c key missing?
Stranger: you you want me to get angry
Stranger: ive just came out of fu**ing prison
Stranger: im not in the fu**ing mood
You: I don't think I've done that some how.
Stranger: for ar*e holes like you
You: You came on Omegle in a bad mood
You: I didn't do that 
Stranger: so tel me how old you are
You: You sure that doesn't break your Parole?
You: I could be 8
You: You don't know
Stranger: fu** off
Stranger: well to be honest
You: Is that anything to be saying to an 8 year old?
You: 
Stranger: you are scared off me right now
You: I am what?
Stranger: bi***
You: How am I scared of me?
Stranger: well let me tell you somin wanker
Stranger: im 26 years old
Stranger: im 6 foot 3
Stranger: and i would batter you
You: Ooh! Big scary 6'3'' 26 year old.
You: Come get me 
Stranger: your a real c*** arent you
Stranger: bet ur gay
You: Bet I'm not.
You: Let's see who's the c*** here
Stranger: what football team do u support
You: Look at the first thing you said to me.
You: I think you're the one who's the c*** here, sir.
You: Plymouth Argyle.
Stranger: erm nope
Stranger: PLYMOUTH ??
Stranger: GREEN ARMY!!!!
You: Yeah, i've seen the advert
Stranger: dont mean ur not a prick tho does it
Stranger: im here with my mates (which you sont have) having a laugh
You: I'm here with my Girlfriend (which you don't have) having a laugh
*Stranger: yh right
Stranger: a knob lyk u wont have a girlfiend
Stranger: bet ur a virgin too
You: Lol!
You: You're 12! (apparantly)
You: I bet you don't even know what it's for.
Stranger: know what whats for
You: Exactly
Stranger: you dont even tell me what ur talkin about
Stranger: I bet you don't even know what it's for
Stranger: know what what is for
You: It's pretty fu**ing obvious.
Stranger: not really
You: LOL
You: Use your god given intelligence.*
Stranger: i think i dont know what a virgin is
You: facepalm.jpg
Stranger: wat is tht
Stranger: facepalf.jpg
*You: Want to see a magic trick?
Stranger: facepalm
You: Press the alt key, then F4 then enter really fast
You: hold the alt key*
Stranger: im not stupid
You: It opens a game of tetris over here --------------------------------------->
Stranger: U better be rite*
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

OMG LOL!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 17, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> *You: Want to see a magic trick?
> Stranger: facepalm
> You: Press the alt key, then F4 then enter really fast
> You: hold the alt key*
> ...



lol


----------



## Khartaras (Feb 17, 2010)

Tried to make it as random as possible. Excuse the stupidity.

http://docs.google.com/View?id=dhhzxxfc_0d8qkfjdz

EDIT: Like Nukoca - 

You: [Omegle is legally required to inform you that you are currently chatting with a registered sex offender. Your partner cannot see this message.]
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 17, 2010)

I went for a Modern Warfare spin on this one.



Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: STAR
Stranger: star+
You: The countersign is Texas, soldier
You: What unit are you from?
Stranger: bravo
You: You see them helicopters rainin down?
Stranger: yeah
Stranger: but dont worry
Stranger: i got ma guns
Stranger: reporting in
You: What's your name soldier?
Stranger: Nom de code Blue Hawk
You: Where was the rest of your unit stationed?
Stranger: at section 4
Stranger: theyre building a machine that can end this war!
You: We're on our way to Whiskey Hotel now,
You: Ramirez! take point!
Stranger: CANT hes down!
Stranger: I repeat Ramirez is down!
You: Ok, Hawk, you take point.
You: Lead the way.
Stranger: roger that
You: Ooa
Stranger: Got enemies at 2 oclock
You: Seen
You: RPG!
Stranger: haha
You: This isn't funny soldier
Stranger: it is i saw a dog pooping on the enemy!
You: There are no dogs around here...
Stranger: there is!
You: you're not part of bravo at all are you?
Stranger: i saw it
Stranger: ofc i am!
You: Who is your CO?
Stranger: Sergeant Johnny?
You: DIE RUSKIE!
You: *blam!*
You: You're dead
Stranger: *ÖÖÖÖHHHHH*
Stranger: Damnit soldier... i was one of you!
Stranger: Hey you cant kill me off when u shot me in the leg
Stranger: damnit
Stranger: be real
Stranger: !
You: I saw your USSR tattoo on your wrist.
You: there is no place for people like you in my unit.
Stranger: whaaat
You: I had suspicions when you didn't countersign
Stranger: i got recommended by captain jeanluc picard!
You: Everyone in the rangers knows that
You: *cocks pistol*
Stranger: waIT
Stranger: WAAAIT
Stranger: IM NOT A RANGER
Stranger: IM A AVIATOR FORM THE FUTURE!
Stranger: i was sent here by brad pitt! he said i was suppoused to save you from teh dog!
You: ********
You: Prove it
Stranger: Look
Stranger: My real name is Kevin
Stranger: Im from sweden
Stranger: But i was born i Vietnam
Stranger: i did Brad Pitts daughter and this is how i got here..
Stranger: 17 yo btw<3
Stranger: damnit you have to belive me! the dog is craaaazy
You: You're not making any sense.
You: I'm losing patience
You: *cocks gun again*
Stranger: dont belive me?
Stranger: open the cam!
Stranger: and youll se for yourself..
You: *opens cam*
You: IT'S GFULL OF ANTHRAX
Stranger: thats a fake cam made by the dog!
You: YOU BASTARD
Stranger: NOOOOO
Stranger: IT WAS BRAD
Stranger: THATS BASTARD!
You: *shoots you in head*
You: *dies*
You have disconnected.


----------



## Owen (Feb 17, 2010)

Stranger: hi
Me: hi
Stranger: asl

Then I disconnected.


You: 4
Stranger: same
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


Stranger: HI
You:
Ruubik's cube
Stranger: yes....
Stranger: wat abt it
You: solve the cube
Stranger: i have alredy solved it
Stranger: no need to do it again
Stranger: hah
You: you should solve it more
Stranger: F***
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 17, 2010)

Stranger: hey
Stranger: wher eu from
You: earth
Your conversational partner has disconnected.
fun fun fun
Stranger: hey
You: FOOD!
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 17, 2010)

Stranger: asfjhasf?
You: fsahjfsa
Stranger: fvbjhoisdf
You: zcxwoiubl
Stranger: uiuokjwd! sadhue, sdjirg?
You: faldskfjkeos, isuiuofa.
Stranger: iuoegjjir
You: lizousiboan, xuioalsaifby
Stranger: juuiewhbrg awhefuy, eiuyterwo

wtf lol

You: FOOD!
Stranger: yes
You: ahhh
You: my 14th can of coke today]
You: this stuff is awesome
Stranger: coke
Stranger: is sexy
Stranger: diet coke mad sex goddess
You: yea
You: except it's not that diet
You: im reaching the 200kg mark soon
Stranger: ew you fat [racist term lol]?
Stranger: [insert typical vulgarities here]
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Feb 17, 2010)

very annoying



> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> Stranger: Im horny
> You: Can you solve a Teraminx?
> Stranger: yer easy
> ...



not entertaining at all


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 19, 2010)

Spoiler



You: Hey.
Stranger: We're no strangers to love 
You know the rules a 
And so do I 
A full commitments 
What I'm thinking of 
You wouldn't get 
This from any other guy 

I just wanna tell you 
How I'm feeling 
Gotta make you understand 

Never gonna give you up 
Never gonna let you down 
Never gonna run around 
And desert you 
Never gonna make you cry 
Never gonna say goodbye 
Never gonna tell a lie 
And hurt you 

We've know 
Each other for so long 
Your heart's been aching 
But you're too shy 
To say it 
Inside we both know 
What's been going on 
We know the game 
And we're gonna play it 

And if you ask me how 
I'm feeling 
Don't tell me 
You're too blind to see 

Never gonna give you upWe're no strangers to love 
You know the rules a 
And so do I 
A full commitments 
What I'm thinking of 
You wouldn't get 
This from any other guy 

I just wanna tell you 
How I'm feeling 
Gotta make you understand 

Never gonna give you up 
Never gonna let you down 
Never gonna run around 
And desert you 
Never gonna make you cry 
Never gonna say goodbye 
Never gonna tell a lie 
And hurt you 

We've know 
Each other for so long 
Your heart's been aching 
But you're too shy 
To say it 
Inside we both know 
What's been going on 
We know the game 
And we're gonna play it 

And if you ask me how 
I'm feeling 
Don't tell me 
You're too blind to see 

Never gonna give you up



Later, in the same conversation.... 



Spoiler



You: So for me it's this or speedsolving.
Stranger: lol
You: You ever heard of it?
Stranger: nope
You: It's solving Rubik's Cubes fast as you can.
You: Not as tough as you think XD.
Stranger: fun...i guess
You: It passes time. That's what's important.
Stranger: yea it does
Stranger: best time?
You: 13.478 seconds.
You: Have it on film, too.
You: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPk8gcIszw0
You: No, it's not a Rickroll.
Stranger: how do u know if its fully puzzeled or not?
You: I scramble it as the timer says to.
You: Changes every time the timer is run.



SEE? This is what people THINK OF US!



Spoiler



Stranger: i heart teh disk
You: I heart teh cube XD.
Stranger: lol
You: Frisbeeing is fun. I wish I had a decent one, though.
You: All I have are cheap promotional ones, you know?
Stranger: yea 180 g is best
Stranger: twss btw
You: Nice call.
Stranger: yea
You: Just think bigger, and you get bigger.
Stranger: lol
You: XD.
You: I set you up with the best ones to suck up to.
Stranger: HAHA
You: Milking the system.
Stranger: yea



Just yes.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Feb 19, 2010)

Wuteva

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hello
Stranger: hi
You: rock n bowl?
Stranger: what's that.
You: dunno
Stranger: i see 0__o
You: zomg you're not blind?!?!?!?!!1!!!?
Stranger: yes
You: yes you are blind?
Stranger: no, i'm not
You: good
You: are you hot?
Stranger: who knows
You: where's that who who knows?
Stranger: what do you mean
You: 3x3x3 with feet?
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Meep (Feb 19, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Hi
Stranger: hey
You: Do you like rabbits?
Stranger: OMG i love them!!!
You: I HATE RABBITS >=(
You have disconnected.

I don't actually hate rabbits, btw >_>


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 19, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hi
You: are u from speedsolving .com
Stranger: no
You: are u hot
Stranger: im a boy
You: are u a hot guy? ^^
Stranger: yes...!
Stranger: are you a hot girl?
You: heheh
You: yep
Stranger: obviously...
Stranger: PROVE IT!




:fp


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 19, 2010)

I used to play along with all the horny b*st*rds, and say that I'm a 17 year old girl from Korea. (Then they get all excited)

Then I tell them that I have msn and webcam, and I can do a little 'show' for them.

Then I give them one of my (girl)friends emails and tell them to add me.

Awesome prank.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 19, 2010)

Fliting with girls and saying you are from the same area as them (even know u arnt) is so fun.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 19, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Fliting with girls and saying you are from the same area as them (even know u arnt) is so fun.



Girls on omegle?
What are you talking about?

Ohhh.. You mean the men pretending to be girls?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Feb 19, 2010)

i tried to be good guy

Stranger: Hi
Stranger: Male/Female
You: hi! can you speedsolve?
Stranger: Yes
You: really? what's your personal best?
You: on 3x3 cube?
Stranger: Very Slow
Stranger: I'm Not That Hurry
You: ah, don't say that. I won't laugh, C'mon tell your personal best
Stranger: 20min.
You: whoa! keep practising!
You: don't be ashamed!
Stranger: Yes What Is Your Age
You: by the way what method do you use for solving a 3x3 cube
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## ManasijV (Feb 19, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: DO U KNOW DIFFERENTIAL CALCULUS?
Stranger: yep
You: can i give u a prob?
Stranger: ok 1 condtion
You: yeah
Stranger: r u male or female
You: female
Stranger: u have 2 send me a pic
You: if u solve the prob for me i will...
Stranger: ok kwl
Stranger: do u promnise u will
You: yes but only if u solve the prob
You: ok?
Stranger: yep
Stranger: wot is it
You: prove that
Stranger: the pic of u i mena
You: (sinx)^2<xSin(Sinx)
You: in (0,(pi/2))
You: hello?
You: you will not find it in the internet sorry
Stranger: i no jst gttin my calc
You: calculator?
Stranger: yea
You: you think u can solve it with a calculator?
Stranger: yep i have an iq of 156
You: So that makes you capable of solving that problem with a calculator?
Stranger: 2.811228015E-04+2.988911796E-051
You: Did you read the question?
You: Its an inequality
Stranger: sorry 4 got the other pat
You: the other?
You: Isn't that the only part?
Stranger: no
Stranger: i jst want 2 c a pic of u


(I'm male btw)


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 19, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Best. Conversation. Ever.


----------



## Feryll (Feb 19, 2010)

*I actually met a friendly person from Korea on my first visit. Scroll to the green to read the cube related discussion*

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hey
You: hi
Stranger: you are so funny
Stranger: good 
Stranger: I like you
You: Is that a good thing?
Stranger: Yes
Stranger: you are Good man
Stranger: upup
You: ?
Stranger: hey
You: hi
Stranger: you know that I don't know english well 
You: oh ok
Stranger: Thank you
You: What language do you speak?
Stranger: Korean
You: Cool
Stranger: English is Difficult
You: I've heard that.
Stranger: I'm learn English in 6 years
You: Good luck with it
You: You seem pretty understandable now
Stranger: Where are you from?
You: Michigan, US
Stranger: ohii
Stranger: i know US drama
Stranger: on TV
You: hmm'
Stranger: michigan is good?
You: No
You: The economy is horrible.
Stranger: oh
Stranger: that's too bad
You: Hope it gets better
Stranger: me too
You: But they say that it will be a few years until it gets back
You: I'm just glad that our family isn't too poor.
Stranger: you are Good man
You: So, what are your hobbies?
Stranger: me?
Stranger: animation?
Stranger: and U?
Stranger: oh I love Basketball too
You: Right now I'm pretty obsessed with cube puzzles
Stranger: cube puzzle?
You: Ever hear of the Rubik's Cube?
Stranger: Rubik's Cube? 
Stranger: square?
You: Hmm. It's a cube that you twist, I guess, and get all of the colors on each side uniform
Stranger: oh i got that
Stranger: but it's so difficult
You: Yeah, it takes forever to solve unless you find a method on the internet
Stranger: oh thanks
You: Right now It takes me about 30-35 seconds for me to solve
Stranger: oh
Stranger: you are veryverygood
Stranger: Genuise?
You: No, I think it's overrated
You: Practice and comittment is everything
Stranger: oh
Stranger: you are good boy
You: I always practive solving it one-handed, and
Stranger: freetime?
You: taking time to memorize the state of the cube, and solving it with a blindfold on
You: Yeah, I guess during my freetime.
Stranger: good
Stranger: amazing!
You: So, what do you do in animation?
Stranger: humm
Stranger: see that
Stranger: >o< I'm sorry 
Stranger: i don't know English well
Stranger: I'm loser
You: No, english is very hard to learn
You: I'm learning French right now
Stranger: $_$ Oh good boy
Stranger: ^o^
Stranger: ^-^
You: So, when did you first start learning english? You speak it pretty decently
Stranger: humm
Stranger: 10
Stranger: 10~16
You: cool
Stranger: number is good
You: Hey, I have to go now
Stranger: oh good
You: maybe I'll c you later
Stranger: ye
Stranger: bye
Stranger: you are Good GUY!
You have disconnected.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 20, 2010)

Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: do u wanna know this awesome trick to make ur internet faster? not a virus
Stranger: what?
You: do u wanna know this awesome trick to make ur internet faster? not a virus
Stranger: what is it?
You: on the keyboard press
You: alt+f4
Stranger: ummm...kewl
Stranger: so what does it do?
Stranger: okay nvm
You: just do it it makes it 100% faster
Stranger: kk
You: tell me when u do it and ill tell u the next step
Stranger: kk
Your conversational partner has disconnected.





Spoiler



You: do u wanna know this awesome trick to make ur internet faster? not a virus
Stranger: m/f?
You: m
Stranger: what is the trick
You: press alt+f4 on ur keyboard
Your conversational partner has disconnected.





Spoiler



You: do u wanna know this awesome trick to make ur internet faster? not a virus
Stranger: defrag it?
You: no
You: its really simple
You: 3 steps
Stranger: go for it
You: first, on ur keyboard press
You: alt+f4 and when ur done tell me
Your conversational partner has disconnected.



:fp some people are such retards


----------



## ChrisBird (Feb 20, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either that, or they disconnected because they knew and didn't want to speak to someone who was trying to trick them with something stupid.


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 20, 2010)

```
Stranger: Hi
You: hi
You: str lvl??
Stranger: Is that from WoW?
Stranger: Is this Daniel?
You: what the hell
You: LOL
You: how do you know my name
Stranger: OMG
Stranger: It's Philip
You: WTF LOLOLOLOPL
You: DUDE LOL
You: WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING ON HERE
Stranger: Just boredom lol
You: i see
Stranger: We have to post this on facebook
You: i know! LOL
You: made a warrior today on WoW
You: lol
Stranger: Omg YES
You: I KNO
Stranger: I met a girl on Omegle today
You: lol
Stranger: lol
Stranger: She's lives in Louisiana but she's really cool, we agree on a lot of **** and we like the same stuff
You: I see
Stranger: So she told me her facebook name just before I had to leave, I looked it up and shat a brick
You: l0l
You: Ugly?
Stranger: No
Stranger: See for yourself
You: Aiight
Stranger: Maddy Sarah Borgous
Stranger: I love how it says stranger and I fully know it's you
You: They should also put something like
You: If you want to, you can enter your name
Stranger: lol
Stranger: Put like ball-licker as your name
You: Loloolol
Stranger: What a good convo
You: yeah if only I knew who daniel was :\
You: lol joke^
You: inside joke XD
Your conversational partner has disconnected.
```


----------



## nitrocan (Feb 20, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



The funny thing probably is that people think it is possible to make your internet faster by a "trick".


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 20, 2010)

Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: heyy
You: HI
Stranger: Howwa youu?
You: GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD
Stranger: GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD STUFF
Stranger: OMG
You: THATS MY THING
Stranger: I TOOK IT 
Stranger: BUT THEY ARE COMING D:
Stranger: D:
Stranger: D:
You: WHAT THE HECK
Stranger: THEY ARE COMING TO GET YOUUU
You: WHO
Stranger: YOUR WORST NIGHTMARE
You: OOMPA LOOPAS?
Stranger: YEAS, ORANGE AND SHORT AND OUT TO GET YOU
You: AWESOME I WILL DESTROY THEM WITH MY RIFLE
Stranger: D:
Stranger: THATS BAD
You: REALLY I ALREADY KILL RABITS AND SQUIRLLS
Stranger: OMG THATS MEAN, WHAT DID THE POOR LITTLE BUNNYS EVER DO TO YOU
You: EAT MY FLOWERS
Stranger: FAIRR ENOUGH
You: I ALSO KILL BABIES
Stranger: NOOOOOO , NO YOU DONT
You: NO THAT WAS MY RETARDID SISTER
Stranger: HAHA OK?
You: NO NOT REALLY IF YOU KNOW HER
Stranger: OK OK I DONT BUT IM SURE I DONT WANT TO
You: YES YOU DO
Stranger: IM NOW CONFUSED
You: NO THAT WAS HER AGAIN YOU DONT
Stranger: OK OK OK
Stranger: WHY IS YOUR SISTER ON YOUR COMP
Stranger: OR ARE YOU HAVIN ME ON
Stranger: <_<
You: WE SHARE A COMPUTER
Stranger: SO WHAT SIDE OF THE KEYBORD DO YOU GET
You: SHE IS TRYIN TO TAKE IT
Stranger: N'AWWWWW
You: BLARG
Stranger: JUST INFORM ME OF THIS ONE THING
Stranger: ASL??
Stranger: D:
You: 12 GIRL U.S.
Stranger: D: HAH
You: 16 F\
Stranger: IM LOST
You: I AM 12 MY SISTER IS 16
Stranger: OK OK
Stranger: AND YOUR BOTH ON HERE?
Stranger: D:
You: NO WE ARE FIGHTING OVER THE COMPUTER
Stranger: OK LOL
Stranger: FUN TIMES 
Stranger: WELL ANYWAY IM 16 F ENGLAND
Stranger: AND
Stranger: IM GOIN
You: KK
You: G2G
Your conversational partner has disconnected.





Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: ahhh the aliens!!!
Stranger: WHERE??? ARE THEY COMING FOR US???????
You: YES
Stranger: AAAAH! FOR FUDGE SAKE!
You: I KNOW
Stranger: LETS HIDE UNER THE BLANKETS TOGETHER!
You: OK
You: ITS DARK UNDER HERE
Stranger: *whispers* we need to take action, shall we fight back with our ninja monkeys? *whispers*
You: YES, AND I HAVE LAZER GUN THAT WIILL DESTROY THEM
Stranger: ooh! c'mon lets take action!
Stranger: 1
Stranger: 2
Stranger: 3
Stranger: GO!
You: BOOM!!!
You: I KILLED THEM
Stranger: WE WON!
Stranger: OH CRAP THERES MORE!
You: OHH NO
Stranger: I'LL HANDLE IT!
You: OK
Stranger: NINJA MONKEYS, GO GET EM!
Stranger: WOHOOO! WE OFFICAIALY WON!
You: YESS MAYBE WE WILL GET AN AWARD
Stranger: ooh! i hope its a teddy bear 
You: OR THE NOBEL PEACE PRIZE
Stranger: NO! teddies are better!
Stranger: OK, YOU GET THE PEACE THING, I GET A TEDDY BEAR
You: BUT THE AWARD IS A TEDDY BEAR FOR THE NOBEL PRIZE A GIANT ONE
Stranger: WE CAN SHARE IT THEN!
You: 2 ACTUALLY
Stranger:  PERFECT!
You: AWESOME WELL I HAVE TO GO CALL OBAMA SO BYE!!!
Stranger: BYE
You have disconnected.


----------



## Logan (Feb 20, 2010)

OMG, sooo much fun!



Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hi
Stranger: hi
You: two camels in a tiny car!
Stranger: what?
You: RayWilliamJohnson
Stranger: i dont know him
You: ???
You: how don't you?
Stranger: ? i really dont
You: youtube
Stranger: youtube is blocked here
You: china?
Stranger: yes
You: fricken chinese government
You: is what i meant
Stranger: yes
You: move to america
Stranger: no freedom
Stranger: maybe I would go to Sweden cause my aunts there
You: I have a boat
You: I could bring you there.
Stranger: thank u
You: ok
You: quick pack
You: I will be at your location in 0:500 hours
You: I have gotten it via your IP address
Stranger: how do u know my ip adress?
Stranger: address
You: I have hacked into your computer.
You: It's ok, I won't tell your wife you're cheating on her.
Stranger: well,I dont have a wife
You: We'll then you've had sex with your girlfriend, so I assumed you were married.
Stranger: and I dont have a girlfriend yet
You: How old are you?
Stranger: 18
You: lol, sad.
You: We'll I guess Your dad is cheating on your mom
Stranger: well,how do u have so many guesses?
You: because according to the pictures on your computer, Some guy is cheating on some girl.
You: And the man is either you, or your dad.
Stranger: no pictures on it,and to tell u the truth ,I am in the internet bar
You: Then I have hacked into your cell phone, gotton your address, hacked into your home computer, and saw those pics.
Stranger: my cellphone is not connected to the computer,how can u hack it
You: I have my ways.
You: But that is not the problem at hand.
You: Start packing.
Stranger: well,it seems easy when u said it ,how can i live in US?
Stranger: I have no friends there
Stranger: and no money
You: I will give you $10,000 american dollars
You: for an apartment, and a decent car.
You: I will recomend you to a job.
You: you must take it from there.
You: Why am I doing this?
You: because I believe you can do great things.
You: better than Obama.
Stranger: that sounds interesting why u think I can do it great?
You: Because I have seen what you have done on your comp.
Stranger: oh? then say what I have done or I wont believe it
You: No time. All I can say is that you have done great in school, and have a good head on your shoulders.
You: I must go get the boat now.
You: Get packed.
You have disconnected.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 20, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: HELLO
Stranger: hii
You: DO YOU KNOW HOW TO TURN CAP LOCK OFF?


Hehehe


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 20, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> You: HELLO
> Stranger: hii
> You: DO YOU KNOW HOW TO TURN CAP LOCK OFF?
> ...



lol, thanks.




Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hey there
You: HEY
Stranger: hey
Stranger: hows you
You: HOW DO YOU TURN CAP LOCKS OFF
You: AM GOOD
You: BUT
You: I CAN'T FIGURE OUT
You: HOW TO TURN
You: THE CAP LOCK OFF
Stranger: press caps lock
You: I DONT SEE THE BUTTON
You: WHERE IS IT?
Stranger: on the far left hand side
Stranger: of your keyboard
You: I KNOW THATS WHERE IT NORMALLY IS, BUT NOT ON MY KEYBOARD
Stranger: 6 letters left from H
You: I SEE TAB AND SHIFT
You: IS IT SUPPOSED TO BE BETWEEN THEM
Your conversational partner has disconnected.






Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: Helloo
You: HI
You: HOW DO I TURN CAPS LOCK OFF!?!?!?
You: ITS DRIVING ME NUTS
Stranger: you really dont know?
You: IF I DIDNT KNOW
You: CAPS LOCK WOULDNT BE ON
You: I JUST LOGGED ON MY COMPUTER THIS MORNING
You: AND IT WAS ON
You: I CAN'T FIGURE IT OUT
You: THERES NO BUTTON
Stranger: you know where shift button is right?
You: YEAH, THERES TWO.
Stranger: over the left there should be caps lock button
You: BETWEEN SHIFT AND TAB?
Stranger: yep
You: THERE'S NO BUTTON THERE
You: IS THAT WHERE ITS SUPPOSED TO BE
Stranger: then your pc sucks


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 20, 2010)

Note how I used the A key when asking where the A key was. Hehe. 


Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: asl?
You: HI
You: HOW DO YOU TURN CAP LOCK OFF?
Stranger: caps lock buttom
You: WHERE IS IT?
Stranger: *button
Stranger: by the A
You: IS THE A NEAR THE S?
Stranger: duuuh
You: OK
You: I FOUND THE A.
Stranger: ok
You: I SEE THE Q
You: AND THE SHIFT
Your conversational partner has disconnected.




This one's hilarious. 


Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: HOW DO YOU TURN CAP LOCK OFF?
Stranger: PRESS THE CAPS LOCK BUTTON.
You: DO YOU HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM?
Stranger: NO.
You: AND WHERE IS THE CAP LOCK BUTOM?
You: BUTTON?*
You: I HATE THIS!
Stranger: ON THE LEFT ABOVE THE **** KEY.
Stranger: RIGHT NEXT TO THE A.
You: YOU MEAN TAB?
Stranger: NO, THE ONE UNDER TAB.
You: THATS SHIFT.
Stranger: YOU DON'T HAVE A CAPS LOCK BUTTON!?
You: AND THEIRS A SQUIGGLY LINE ABOVE TAB.
Stranger: YOU HAVE A WEIRD KEYBOARD.
You: HELP ME!!!
Stranger: I CAN'TTTTT D:
You: IS IT THE SQUIGGLY?
Stranger: NO.
You: ````
You: THE SQUIGGLY DOESN'T WORK!
Stranger: I KNOW, IT ISN'T THE SQUIGGLY.
You: UH-OH!
Stranger: I HAVE TO POOP.
You: DON'T LEAVE ME!
Stranger: WHY NOT?
You: WAIT I FOUND THE NUMBER LOCK!
You: 4264525636
Stranger: THAT DIDN'T WORK.
You: 44253
Stranger: nooo.
You: 64112223
Stranger: ?
You: 36527
Stranger: penis.
You: 3013
Stranger: ...
You: 325211252532412331
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


The end of this one was really really funny.


Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: HEY
Stranger: FREE HUGS
You: HOW DO I TURN CAPS LOCK OFF?
Stranger: OMG I DONT KNOW!!
You: OH NO!!!
Stranger: SO DO U WANT A HUG??
Stranger: THATS FREE
You: NOT RIGHT NOW!!!
Stranger: WHY??
You: I'M GONNA PRESS ALL THE KEYS
You: XBVNLTHBNSLBNnfkfnfjncjcdNFJKNVAJERTNGNS
Stranger: HAHA OK
Stranger: SO??
You: OH I GOT IT FOR A SEC.
Stranger: TRY PRESS THE CAPS LOCK BUTTON!!
You: WHERE IS THAT?
Stranger: I FORGOT OMG
You: EAHCFIR HFNETHTWGQAGG54Y6U8RD BFNIIOM
You: HDSBCHJ WD W FRE.MQWJKDNknjkfnnejnkFR NRTEJNG45TYJ
Stranger: LOOK
Stranger: THAT'S EASY!!
You: IS IT CLOSE TO THE DELETE KEY?
Stranger: IN MY KEYBOARD NO
You: SO YOU SEE IT???
You: OHOHOHOH
Stranger: NO
You: I FOUND THE NUMBER LOCK KEY!!!!
You: 11-240-324521
You: 1234045..21641?
Stranger: 2545336
You: 13-*542-46365.16-!!!!!!!!
Stranger: LOOK AT CTRL KEY!!
You: 036502
You: OK I GOT NUMBER LOCK OFF
Stranger: OK THANK U
Stranger: LOOK AT CTRL
You: I SEE CONTROL.
Stranger: UP
You: IT'S NEAR Z.
Stranger: YESSS
Stranger: FAST FAST
Stranger: I WANT GIVE U A HUG
You: CONTROL DOESNT DO ANYTHING!
Stranger: CAPS LOCK IS CLOSE OF CONTROLLLLL
Stranger: IS NOT CONTROL KEY
You: I SEE THE OPTION KEY
You: Ô˜¨˚ı√©√©Î˜ı ≤÷Ò
Stranger: I DONT KNOW WHAT IS THAT
You: DID IT WORK?
Stranger: SHIFT
Stranger: I DONT THINK SO
You: H JBJYKUKBKL
Stranger: PRESS SHIFT
You: SHIFT DOESNT DO ANYTHING!!!
Stranger: WHAT IS UP SHIFT??
You: TAB.
You: THEN A SQUIGGLY
You: ``````````````~~~~~~~~~~
You: THE SQUIGGLY DOESNT WORK!!!!!!
Stranger: omg
Stranger: OH
Stranger: I WAS WITH NO CAPS
Stranger: UFF NOW I AM WITH CAPS AGAIN WHOA
Stranger: BELOW TAB!!
You: WOW
You: HBJHB
You: SHIFT DOESN'T WORK!!!
Stranger: UPON SHIFT IS WHAT??
You: TAB!!
Stranger: I'M GONNA CRY!!
You: DO YOU NEED A HUG
Stranger: BELOW TAB???
You: ?
Stranger: YESSS =[
You: IT'S 20 BUCKS.
Stranger: NO, THIS MUST BE FREE
You: I CANT AFORD TO JUST GIVE AWAY HUGS
Stranger: GIVE ME A HUG PLEASE I'M SAD!! ARE U A HEARTLESS??
You: 20 BUCKS.
Stranger: PLEASE =[
Stranger: ARE YOU A GIRL, A GUY OR SOME LADY GAGA?
You: GUY!!!!!
Stranger: I'M A GIRL!! GIVE ME A HUG, I CAN'T PAY YOU =[
You: NO!
Stranger: P-L-E-A-S-E
You: ONLY IF YOU SHOW ME CAPS LOCK!
Stranger: BUT YOU CAN GOOGLE IT
You: YOU CAN GOOGLE HUG!
Stranger: NO I CAN'T!!
Stranger: YOU ARE SURELY A HEARTLESS!!!
You: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=HUGS
Stranger: MUST BE A VIRUS
You: ITS A LET ME GOOGLE THAT FOR YOU!
Stranger: OK, OK.. I'LL TEACH YOU
You: OK
Stranger: SORRY, I WAS DRINKING WATER, IS SO GOOD!!
You: I THINK YOU MEAN. IT IS SO GOOD!!
Stranger: WHAT DO YOU SEE RIGHT NOW ON YOUR KEYBOARD??
You: TAB
You: SHIFT
You: SQUIGGLY
You: FN
Stranger: I DONT KNOW WHAT IS SQUIGGLY AND FN
You: Oh I found it!!!!
Stranger: Whoa!!!
You: So did you!!!
Stranger: Yes!!
Stranger: I want my hug!!
You have disconnected.



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: PLATAPUS!!!!
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 20, 2010)

You: Hello.
You: How's it going?
Stranger: ima dorritto chip
You: I see.
You: And how do you feel about that?
Stranger: no u cnt c me
Stranger: i feel orange and triangular
You: COOL RANCH. NOW.
You have disconnected.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 20, 2010)

I went into this conversation knowing I was going to typo everything 
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hey
You: hry
You: hey*
Stranger: i take it you dont type often?
You: Sometomes
You: sometimes*
You: Why/
You: why?(*
Stranger: haha
You: Why?*
Stranger: no reason
You: O?K?
You: O.K.8
You: O.K.**
Stranger: LEARN HOW TO SPELL DUMBF***


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 20, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Ohaithere.
You: How's it going?
Stranger: its going great, you?
You: Fine here. Just passing the time along chatting with people ^_^.
Stranger: except I HAVE NO FRIENDS
You: Aw, that fails.
You: It fails hard.
Stranger: i have to result in omegle on saturday night
Stranger: where are you from?
You: California.
Stranger: oh what time is it there?
You: 13:24.
Stranger: oh cool its 21.24 in england
You: Nice.
You: What do you do for fun?
Stranger: nothing really
Stranger: i'm a geek
Stranger: you?
You: I'm a geek too!
You: Well, between a geek and a nerd.
You: You know?
Stranger: yeah thats exactly me
You: I solve Rubik's Cubes.
Stranger: NO WAY
You: That's what I do mostly.
Stranger: i have three and i can only ever do one side
Stranger: its so frustrating you have no idea
Stranger: you're my idol now
You: Want to learn?
You: I wanted to learn from this guy, badmephisto.
You: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=609nhVzg-5Q
Stranger: yes please
You: There's his tutorial.
You: It's quite long, but it's fun.
You: Once you learn, go to Speedsolving.com and register.
Stranger: definatly bookmarking the page
You: Yay!
You: I have another convert!
You: XD.
Stranger: hehe yes you do
Stranger: its sad that i'm actually excited isn't it?
You: What do you go as?
You: Not really.
Stranger: chloe, you?
You: Speedsolving is fun!
You: I'm Ranzha.
Stranger: heyyy
Stranger: hes taking the rubix cube apart?:L
You: Yeah.
You: It's doable on any cube.
You: Just be careful that you don't break an edge piece, but it's quite difficult to with an actually Rubik's brand cube.
Stranger: okay
You: You getting it?
Stranger: yeah haha i love it
You: Yay!
Stranger: 
You: This is the best tutorial in the world.
You: By far.
Stranger: i completely agreee
Stranger: i have to go now
You: Okay, bye!
You: Nice chatting.
Stranger: bye thank you xxxx
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Expect a new convert soon.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> *Stranger*: bye thank you *xxxx*
> Your conversational partner has disconnected.



Are you giving out fakes names again?


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 20, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > *Stranger*: bye thank you *xxxx*
> ...



Lolwut.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 20, 2010)

Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: YellO!
You: HOW DO I TURN CAPS LOCK OFF?
Stranger: Press Shift!!!
You: OKAY
You: DID IT WORK?
You: YOU LIE
Stranger: Hold it down while you type
You: OKAY
You: YOU LIE AGAIN
Stranger: Press the Caps Lock Button!
You: WHERE IS IT?
You: I NEED HELP
Stranger: above the shift!!!
You: THATS ENTER
Stranger: BELOW THE TAB BUTTON!!!! =d
Stranger: =D
You: THATS SHIFT
You: HEEEEEELP
Stranger: WHATS THE ONE UNDER SHIFT!!!!
You: FN
Stranger: LOL
You: OR ARROWS
Stranger: TO THE LEFT OF THE A????
You: THATS SHIFT
Stranger: TO THE LEFT OF THE Z?
You: THATS FN
Stranger: TO THE LEFT OF THE SPACEBAR, ALT
You: THATS ARROWS
Stranger: ON THE LEFT OF THE KEYBOARD!!!?
Stranger: THATS ONE F***ED KEYBOARD...
You: HEEEEEEELP
Stranger: LOL RESTART THE COMPUTER!!!
You: i fouund it
You: YAY
You: CRAP
You: ITS ON AGAIN
You: HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP
You: CANT FIND IT AGAIN
Your conversational partner has disconnected.



STILL CAN'T FIND IT.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 20, 2010)

Double post.


Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hey
You: my shift buttons are broken
Stranger: hello
You: can you help me find caps lock?
(anyone else realize I need shift to make ?s?)
Stranger: :O
Stranger: it says CAPS LOCK
Stranger: -__-
You: where?
Stranger: on the left side
You: where?
Stranger: right above the shift key
You: thats tab
Stranger: above that one
Stranger: then
You: thats squggly line
Stranger: under shift
You: thats arrows
Stranger: on the right side then?
You: cant see it
Stranger: BE GONE BLIND DEMON! :O
You: me?
You: i can see what your typing
You: :/
Stranger: then find the dang button
You: cant
You: neeed heeeeelp
Stranger: 
You: heeeeeeeeeeelp
Stranger: theres this thing you can push on your computer where it pops one up on the screen
Stranger: ;D
Stranger: 
You: where?
Stranger: right by where your typing your words it says "Disconnect" click it twice and BOOM caps lock will be right there 
Stranger: 
You: i bought my computer from here:
You: www.smouch.net/lol
(it's a rick roll)
Stranger: ?
Stranger: i bought mine from staples?
You: what?
You: please check the site
You: i think its dodgy
Stranger: naw i dont wanna
You: then help me find caps lock
Stranger: first you have to open your eyes
You: yeh
You: i'm doing that
Stranger: then look to the left of the keyboard
You: yeh
You: its
You: esc
You: squiggly line
You: tab
You: shift
You: fn
You: arrows
Stranger: dont be dumb
Stranger: i know you cann see it -_-
You: i cant
You: oh i found it
You: it was above F 6
(rofl)
Stranger: ?!?!?!?!
You: Thanks for the help
Stranger: hahaha niice site 
You: lol
You: Spread it
Stranger: made my day 
Stranger: i foo shoo will  lol
You: CYa then
Stranger: buhh bye
You have disconnected.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 20, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Double post.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



WIN.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm on a roll. A rick roll, that is.


Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: HI
Stranger: HEY
You: MY CAPS LOCK BUTTON IS STUCK
You: HOW DO I GET IT OUT
Stranger: I DONT KNOW MINE IS STUCK TOO
You: HEEEEELP
You: I TRIED ZAHING IT
You: BUT THAT DIDNT WORK
You: I TRIED STABBING IT
You: BUT THAT DIDN'T WORK
Stranger: PRY IT OUT WITH A FORK
You: I TRIED THAT
You: BUT THE BUTTON BROKE
Stranger: USE ANOTHER KITCHEN UTENCIL
You: LIKE WHAT
You: OIL
You: I'LL PUT OIL IN IT
Stranger: NO
Stranger: USE A SPORK
You: NOT WORKING
You: ILL TRY A MEAT POUNDER
You: ASADSDSAAXEWAEWSZ
Stranger: OK
You: DIDNT WORK
Stranger: DARN IT
You: THERE GOT IT OUT
You: BUT STILL CAPS LOCK
You: NOOOOOOOOOO
Stranger: =O
You: oh
You: My arm was on shift
Stranger: ahah
Stranger: smooth
You: Now my computer is messed up
Stranger: aw
You: Like who puts caps lock above F6?
You: I bought my PC from here
Stranger: no one. mines under tab
You: www.smouch.net/lol
Stranger: oooohh
You: plz check it out
You: I think it's dodgy
Stranger: ooohhh ok
You: My pc cam loaded with windows 3
You: Did you check it?
Stranger: nope
You: I have Linux on my Zargk computer
You: It's better than Windows 3
Your conversational partner has disconnected.



EDIT: New one.


Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hey =D
You: I'm the batman
Stranger: haha xD
You: No. I'm the batman
Stranger: =)
You: I have ninja skills too
You: And pirate skills
Stranger: what are you? a batnipira?? xD
Stranger: hahaha xD
You: How did you knwo?!?!?
Stranger: just knew it! =p
Stranger: xD
You: Now I must hunt you and kill you
Stranger: Noooooo!!!! x'D
You: I know where you live
Stranger: =D
Stranger: tell me where xD
You: I track your IP address
You: Oh you'll know
You: Or
You: Join me
You: Join me at www.smouch.net/lol
Stranger: Yeahh! xD
Stranger: hahaha x'D
You: Join me on my site
You: It has all the regulations
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 21, 2010)

Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: HI
Stranger: M 18 looking for female for cyber
You: MY KEYBOARD IS STUCK ON CAPS COULD YOU HELP ME?
Stranger: how ?
You: IDK
Stranger: haha
You: CAN YOU HELP ME?
You: ITS A REAL PROBLEM
Stranger: whts ur prob z/
Stranger: tell me
You: IDK I CANT GET MY KEYBOARD OFF CAPS
You: PLZ HELP
Stranger: haha
Stranger: idk
Stranger: just buy the new one
Stranger: 
You: I GOT MY COMPUTER FROM HERE
You: www.smouch.net/lol
Your conversational partner has disconnected.





Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi there
You: HI
You: CAN YOU HELP ME I CANT GET MY KEYBOARD OFF CAPS LOCK
Stranger: the caps lock key doesnt work?
You: WHAT CAPS LOCK KEY?
Stranger: the key beside 'A'
You: THATS S
Stranger: to the left
You: I STILL DONT SEE IT
You: WHAT BUTTON IS UNDER THE CAPS LOCK BUTTON
Stranger: shift
You: NO ENTER IS ON TOP OF SHIFT
You: www.smouch.net/lol THIS SITE IS MORE HELP TO ME THEN YOU ARE
Stranger: there are two shift keys on the keyboard
Stranger: thanks!
You: GO TO IT
Stranger: nice site
Stranger: i'm there
You: HELP ME!!!



Ah this is so fun


EDIT: more annoying people.




Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hi
Stranger: hey
You: what do u average?
Stranger: im a guy
Stranger: on what?
You: the erno rubik magic puzzle cube
Your conversational partner has disconnected.





Spoiler



You: hi
Stranger: Hi
You: what do you average
Stranger: Average what????
You: on the erno rubik magic puzzle cube
Your conversational partner has disconnected.





Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hey, I'm a 19-year-old male from Texas. you?
You: what do u average?
Stranger: huh
You: on the erno rubik magic puzzle cube
Your conversational partner has disconnected.



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLO



Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: what do u average
Stranger: my math is a bit lackluster, but i'd say 20%
Stranger: i don't do well in english
Stranger: math isnt my strongpoint
Stranger: and science?
Stranger: don't get me started
You: do u wanna know my avarege
Stranger: please share
You: well on a good day it coulda be from 15-16 while on most days its around 17
You: my best is 9
Stranger: see, i tried to get up there
Stranger: but im not very intelligent
Stranger: it's hard for me
Stranger: being the child of immigrants and all
You: i used to be really bad but i practiced and practiced and now im pretty good
Stranger: awesome, could you teach me?
You: umm okay
You: fist oyu have to make a cross
You: you you make the first 2 layers
You: then you finish the last 2 layers with 2 algs
Stranger: elaborate?
You: easy
Stranger: so ah
Stranger: what exactly
Stranger: are
You: ill link you
Stranger: we disscussing
You: rubiks cubes
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 21, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: www.smouch.net/lol
Stranger: No, rick roll website
Stranger: FAIL
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 21, 2010)

It seems we have spread it.


----------



## vrumanuk (Feb 26, 2010)

Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: heyy
You: hey
Stranger: wutsup?

You: not much. I'm bored so I am semi-frequently spamming pedo bear
You: for lulz
Stranger: wut?

You: ………………….._,,-~’’’¯¯¯’’~-,,
………………..,-‘’ ; ; ;_,,---,,_ ; ;’’-,…………………………….._,,,---,,_
……………….,’ ; ; ;,-‘ , , , , , ‘-, ; ;’-,,,,---~~’’’’’’~--,,,_…..,,-~’’ ; ; ; ;__;’-,
……………….| ; ; ;,’ , , , _,,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯’’~’-,,_ ,,-~’’ , , ‘, ;’,
……………….’, ; ; ‘-, ,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-, , , , , ,’ ; |
…………………’, ; ;,’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-, , ,-‘ ;,-‘
………………….,’-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-‘ ;,,-‘
………………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;__ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,’
………………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’¯: : ’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; _ ; ; ; ; ;’,
……………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;| : : : : : :| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’¯: ¯’’-, ; ; ;’,
…………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,_: : _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | : : : : : :| ; ; ; |
……………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,,_ : :,-‘ ; ; ; ;|
…………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-~’’ , , , , ,,,-~~-, , , , _ ; ; ;¯¯ ; ; ; ; ;|
..…………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ , , , , , , ,( : : : : ) , , , ,’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
……….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’, , , , , , , , ,’~---~’’ , , , , , ,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
…….,-‘’ ; _, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’~-,,,,--~~’’’¯’’’~-,,_ , ,_,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
….,-‘’-~’’,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; | . . . . . . ,’; ,’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,_ ; ‘-,
……….,’ ; ;,-, ; ;, ; ; ;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ;’, . . . . .,’ ;,’ ; ; ; ;, ; ; ;,’-, ; ;,’ ‘’~--‘’’
………,’-~’ ,-‘-~’’ ‘, ,-‘ ‘, ,,- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ‘~-,,,-‘’ ; ,’ ; ; ; ; ‘, ;,-‘’ ; ‘, ,-‘, 
……….,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ‘’ ; ; ;’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’-,,_ ; ; ; _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ;’-‘’ ; ; ; ‘’ ; ;’-,
……..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯¯’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-,
……,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,
…..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|..’-,_ ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…….’’’,-~’ ; ; ; ; ; ,’
…,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’~-,,,,,--~~’’’’’’~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…..,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-
…| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
…’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’….’, ; ; ; ; _,,-‘’
….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…….’’~~’’¯
…..’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;_,,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
………’’~-,,_ ; ; ; ; _,,,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
………..| ; ; ;¯¯’’’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-‘
………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
…………| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
…………’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ~-,,___ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
………….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘….’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
………..,’ ‘- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’……….’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
……….,’ ; ;’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-‘…………….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’…………………’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
……..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-‘………………………’’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…………………………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’………………………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’’
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ;,’……………………….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
……..’,_ , ; , ;,’……………………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
………’,,’,¯,’,’’|……………………….| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘--,,
………….¯…’’………………………..’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~,,
……………………………………………’’-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~-,,
………………………………………………..’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ,,_ ; ;’-,’’-,
…………………………………………………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,__,\\--\\.
……………………………………………………’-, ; ; ;,,-~’’’ \\ , ,|, |
………………………………………………………’’~-‘’_ , , ,,’,_/--‘
Stranger: oh snap.

Your conversational partner has disconnected.


EDIT:
Another poor soul lost to the dark side:
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: pancakes?
You: waffles
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 26, 2010)

Meep said:


> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> You: Hi
> Stranger: hey
> You: Do you like rabbits?
> ...



LOL


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 20, 2010)

Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hi
Stranger: hello
You: hows it going?
Stranger: oh, it's fairly boring
You: That's odd, because it is going the same for me
Stranger: I'LL BET WE'RE THE SAME PERSON
You: OH MY JESUS
Stranger: ON A STICK
You: DIPPED IN BUTTER
Stranger: SLATHERED IN MAYONNAIS
Stranger: lol slathered is a silly word
You: that it is.
You: so is bamboozled
Stranger: almost as silly as pamphlet
You: and flabberghasted
You: pamphlet is quite the silly one isn't it
Stranger: it's hard to work into everyday conversation too
You: oh very much so
Stranger: but somehow i manage to do it
You: is it just me, or do you feel like rhyming like the mad hatter?
Stranger: it's just you
You: well drat
You: I guess you don't want a hat!
You: lol sorry, i couldn't resist
Stranger: a hat is a hat, imagine that
You: Imagine that!
You: and I say drat that you don't want a hat
Stranger: gnat
You: rat
Stranger: flat
You: fat
Stranger: mat
You: brat
Stranger: cat
You: scat
Stranger: that
You: bat
Stranger: pat
You: frat
Stranger: sat
You: splat
Stranger: oh no
You: I got another one
Stranger: ......stat?
You: spat!
Stranger: !
You: I KNOW RIGHT
Stranger: phat
You: OH NOES
You: dat
You: !
You: haha!
Stranger: shat
Stranger: HAHAHA!
You: gat!
You: haha
You: I win!]
Stranger: hemostat
Stranger: you most certainly do not win
You: You'reabrat!
You: lol
You: 
Stranger: well I never
You: pulling in more than one syllable
You: you're a tricky one
You: But I'll have to say...
Stranger: you
Stranger: ll have to say...
You: hmmm...
Stranger: hurry up and say something. you have to
You: I'm unfortunately at a loss for words...
You: you have bested me.
You: I lied!
You: scat!
Stranger: HAAAAAAAAAAAAA
You: HAHAHA I tricked you!
Stranger: you've already said scat
You: ok then... shcat!
Stranger: thermostat
You: ...
You: why?
You: lol
Stranger: admit your loss
Stranger: i am rock to your scissors
You: I have been bested
You: the spock to my rock
You: Honestly, I don't think there are any more. lol
Stranger: at
You: ...
Stranger: we overlooked that one
You: NOOOOOOOO!!!!!
Stranger: the simplest of all
You: lol
You: that we did
You: Car!
Stranger: that doesn't rhyme
Stranger: you wouldn't happen to need a wheelchair would you?
You: We start again!
You: New word is Car!
Stranger: bar
Stranger: far
Stranger: star'
You: star
Stranger: mar
You: ...
You: far
You: par
You: tar
You: thar
You: yar
Stranger: RAWR
You: !!!!!
You: I cannot beat the epicness of what you just said
You: no matter how many times I try
Stranger: you cannot
You: You are very good with your words sir.
You: or madam
Stranger: i have quite the extensive vocabulary
You: we haven't quite established that yet
Stranger: i am not a madam
You: ok
You: neither am i
Stranger: well hot damn
You: We may very well be the same person after all!
Stranger: I'd be welling to wager money that we are
You: As would I.
You: But seeing as we are the same person, we would be paying ourselves the money if we bet
Stranger: that's the only way to bet
You: thus, ther would be no monetary gain
Stranger: you're guaranteed to win
Stranger: can't beat 100% odds
You: but guaranteed to lose at the same time
You: -.-
You: how did I do that!!?!??!!?!?!!?
You: the world may never know...
Stranger: WAT
Stranger: do what
Your conversational partner has disconnected.



lol It's quite long.


----------

